# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Abril 2013



## Gilmet (1 Abr 2013 às 00:00)

Regras deste tópico:


Regras Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas
Nota sobre a utilização dos dois tópicos de Previsões

*
Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões, avisos e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do IPMA, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## Geiras (1 Abr 2013 às 00:05)

> A level 1 was issued for S-Portugal mainly for an isolated large hail event.





> ... Portugal and Spain ...
> 
> In the wake of the aforementioned impulse over the NW Mediterranean, a more zonal flow pattern becomes established over the Iberian Peninsula. Forcing will be weak, but the combination of a well mixed maritime onshore flow beneath cooling mid-levels results in a weakly capped air mass, which features 400-800 J/kg MLCAPE mainly over Portugal and decreasing values to the east. Scattered and pulsating thunderstorms are expected. DLS of 15-20 m/s over Portugal may support a few stronger storm events with isolated large hail and strong wind gusts. A marginal level 1 was issued where the CAPE/shear overalp will be the best. After sunset, rapidly decaying CAPE lowers the thunderstorm risk significantly with still some ongoing activity along the W/S coast of Portugal.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (1 Abr 2013 às 04:26)

Será que é desta que se vai ver festival eléctrico? Estou a espera...!


----------



## beachboy30 (1 Abr 2013 às 10:43)

Bons dias .

Bom, atendendo às mais recentes runs dos principais modelos, e ao que os respetivos ensembles indicam, parece que a partir do próximo fim de semana avizinha-se a mudança de padrão atmosférico que muitos já desejavam, embora o ECMWF indique uma mudança de padrão de uma forma mais tímida que o GFS (o ensemble do ECMWF mostra uma mudança de padrão mais vincada só a partir de 3ªf/4ªf da outra semana). Seja como for, esta mudança de padrão já está a ser anunciada há algumas runs.

Essa mudança de padrão deve-se essencialmente ao ressurgimento do AA na sua zona mais "normal" para esta época do ano, subindo em latitude e tendendo a aproximar-se da P.I.. De qualquer das formas, ainda faltam muitas horas até lá, mas a tendência mantém-se.

Era de esperar que tal viesse a acontecer, era uma questão de tempo. E vem em boa altura, numa fase em que os solos estão já saturados de água e as barragens a "transbordar", com povoações isoladas devido à água, algo mais comum em Dezembro, Janeiro ou Fevereiro (julgo eu).

Quanto a esta semana, ainda será pautada por instabilidade e aguaceiros. Mas como disse o grande Nimbostrato, o São Pedro está a começar a arrumar as malas , mas sem grandes pressas...


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2013 às 16:24)

pessoal será que vamos ter festival?


----------



## rozzo (1 Abr 2013 às 17:40)

A Norte do Cabo Carvoeiro a coisa parece estar a compor-se bastante para o serão ou madrugada, com uma linha de instabilidade com trovoadas bastante interessante.

A Sul dessa região está mais difícil, vendo o satélite e última saída do GFS que deslocou tudo um pouco para Norte. Até agora parecia ser até à região de Lisboa/Setúbal, mas parece ter sido deslocada mais para Norte ficando esta região em princípio à margem, ou mesmo no limiar.

Mas sim, promete a noite nas regiões que referi inicialmente!


----------



## LOusada (1 Abr 2013 às 22:41)

rozzo disse:


> A Norte do Cabo Carvoeiro a coisa parece estar a compor-se bastante para o serão ou madrugada, com uma linha de instabilidade com trovoadas bastante interessante.
> 
> A Sul dessa região está mais difícil, vendo o satélite e última saída do GFS que deslocou tudo um pouco para Norte. Até agora parecia ser até à região de Lisboa/Setúbal, mas parece ter sido deslocada mais para Norte ficando esta região em princípio à margem, ou mesmo no limiar.
> 
> Mas sim, promete a noite nas regiões que referi inicialmente!



Por aqui o que posso esperar nas próximas horas ?


----------



## aqpcb (1 Abr 2013 às 22:46)

LOusada disse:


> Por aqui o que posso esperar nas próximas horas ?



A estas horas esta um célula bem interessante na zona de Aveiro/Porto deve estar a dar uma boa festa


----------



## LOusada (1 Abr 2013 às 23:07)

aqpcb disse:


> A estas horas esta um célula bem interessante na zona de Aveiro/Porto deve estar a dar uma boa festa



Por aqui zero, espero que passem umas belas células nas próximas horas


----------



## Geiras (2 Abr 2013 às 00:59)

Cá está ele!!


----------



## Norther (2 Abr 2013 às 01:34)

Geiras disse:


> Cá está ele!!




Pode ser que se aguente 2 ou 3 dias  depois talvez águas mil


----------



## beachboy30 (2 Abr 2013 às 10:31)

Bons dias .

De facto, a mudança de padrão vai iniciar-se a partir do próximo fim de semana, julgo já não existirem grandes dúvidas. No entanto, há diferenças substanciais entre ECMWF e GFS neste momento. Enquanto este último modelo, e tal com o Geiras referiu acima, coloca o AA já bem em cima de nós logo a meio da semana, o ECMWF só começa a modelar essa situação mais para o final da semana, com um início de semana ainda algo instável (especialmente a norte). Engraçado que esta divergência entre os modelos, inclusive ensembles, já vem de há 2 dias atrás, e mantém-se hoje. Acredito mais no ECMWF . Embora eu ache que iremos caminhar para uma situação de meio termo.

Olhando mais para a frente no GFS, só se vê AA e mais AA e mais AA... Seria muito sol e temperaturas já muito agradáveis pelo continente. Mas a tantas horas, é pura futurologia....


----------



## Teles (2 Abr 2013 às 11:40)

Uma bela  imagem que já se pode ver no sat:


----------



## Pisfip (2 Abr 2013 às 12:00)

Realmente.. Grande sistema a formar-se.. Estão condições propícias


----------



## david 6 (2 Abr 2013 às 12:02)

temos festa amanhã


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Abr 2013 às 12:43)

O GFS coloca cerca de 14 mm para 4ª e 5ª feira, que coisa tão pobre.  O ECM, é aquele que tem a precipitação mais elevada e sabendo da experiência, vou é para Cádiz que lá é que a animação vai parar toda, sempre a mesma sina.  A ver se calha aqui, uma valente trovoada e que deixe 70 mm num dia, ai que saudades.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (2 Abr 2013 às 13:44)

Amanhã a trovoada será mais no centro e sul do país certo?
Stormy manda ai uma das tuas excelentes previsões!


----------



## Sunrise (2 Abr 2013 às 14:19)

O Accu Weather já faz uma previsão até ao dia 26 de Abril,não sei se é muito fiável.


----------



## stormy (2 Abr 2013 às 14:34)

Boas

*(update 2/4/2013 20:15h)*

Amanhã de manhã uma nova plumade ar subtropical é ejectada para norte á frente de uma depressão algo cavada a oeste de Pt continental.

Em altura, aproxima-se de oeste uma camada de ar fria e seca ( -25ºC/500hpa).

*Em especial no Sul,*

As atenções viram-se essencialmente para a margem de progressão do ar quente, onde há uma rotação acentuada do vento á superficie, proporcionando helicidade e shear rotacional nos niveis baixos.

Em altura o ar frio proporcionará alguma instabilidade á medida que se sobrepõe ao ar quente á sfc, com CAPE 400-800J/Kg, que será acentuado pela presença de uns 60-70kts de shear nos niveis médios e altos + forçamento dinamico intenso.

Os niveis de condensação baixos, assim como a presença de fortes gradientes térmicos abaixo dos 5000m, e 100-150J/Kg de 0-2 SBCAPE são favoraveis á formação de estruturas mesociclonicas/tornados.

Em altura, ar frio e seco é favoravel á ocorrencia de granizo e ventos fortes do tipo micro/downburst e gust fronts.

A presença de shear forte em altura é favoravel á evolução de células organizadas, que poderão evoluir em MCS lineares ou mesmo supercélulas.
O mais provavel é que se gere uma linha do tipo squall com MCS/supercélulas embebidas.

Apesar de tudo, o CAPE não muito elevado  não me deixa ter confiança suficiente para colocar uma mancha vermelha ( de probabilidade mais alta), pelo que coloco o laranja pela possbilidade de alguma situação isolada/dispersa de convecção severa.









Amarelo
- Agauceiros e possibilidade de trovoada
- Precipitação forte


Laranja
- Agauceiros e possibilidade de trovoada
- Precipitação forte
- Possibilidade de granizo
- Possibilidade de rajadas >60-80km.h


:::::::::::::::::::::

*( update 2/4/2013 20:00h)*

*Para o resto do dia ( 4f 12h----5f 00h)*, preve-se um aumento da instabilidade térmica devido ao aquecimento diurno, podendo no centro e sul o CAPE aproximar-se dos 1000J/Kg.

No interior norte o fluxo de SE e a presença de nebulosidade densa limitarão o aquecimento dos niveis baixos, sendo ai menos provavel a ocorrencia de convecção intensa.

Apesar do CAPE elevado no centro e sul, o shear será quase nulo, e espera-se convecção essencialmente pulsante de curto ciclo de vida, mas momentaneamente forte o suficiente para gerar granizo forte, precipitação intensa e trovoada.

Acompanhando os maximos de reflectividade, poderão surgir rajadas de vento associadas a micro/donwbursts e gust fronts, essencialmente devidos á presença de fortes gradientes de temperatura e humidade da superficie até aos 400-500hpa.







Amarelo
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada
- Precipitação por vezes forte

Laranja
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada
- Precipitação por vezes forte
- Granizo
- Rajadas de vento moderadas a fortes ( 45-65km.h)


----------



## Gongas (2 Abr 2013 às 19:24)

Bem segundo a previsao a 10 dias do IPMA parece que o sol apenas fica sexta e sábado,pelo menos aqui por Coimbra. Este Abril vai continuar chuvoso.


----------



## ecobcg (2 Abr 2013 às 20:16)

Boas Stormy! 

Relativamente a mais uma excelente previsão tua, consegues dizer-me se o shear nos níveis baixos será direccional ou de intensidade, ou ambos? E se o deslocamento das células que se irão formar, será paralelo ou perpendicular ao vector do shear direccional? Estava a tentar captar isso nos mapas do lightning wizard, mas ainda não chego lá!

E já agora, só por curiosidade, alguém me sabe dizer quais os valores máximos que costumamos ter de CAPE por cá? Não me lembro de ter visto mais que 1000-1500J/kg. 



stormy disse:


> Boas
> 
> Amanhã de manhã uma nova plumade ar subtropical é ejectada para norte á frente de uma depressão algo cavada a oeste de Pt continental.
> 
> ...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Abr 2013 às 20:27)

ecobcg disse:


> E já agora, só por curiosidade, alguém me sabe dizer quais os valores máximos que costumamos ter de CAPE por cá? Não me lembro de ter visto mais que 1000-1500J/kg.



Penso que já ultrapassámos algumas vezes os 2000J/kg no interior do país. E não há muito tempo, penso que em 2011 alguns locais ultrapassaram esse valor mais do que uma vez.


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Abr 2013 às 20:28)

Stormy

Podias-me dizer se a possibilidade de ocorrer tornados é baixa ou média ou elevada e já agora existe alguma maneira de saber a percentagem de possibilidade de haver tornados, algum site específico?
Eu sugeria que nas tuas previsões também falasses a possibilidade de formação de um tornado, entre aspas, para não alarmares ninguém.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Abr 2013 às 20:32)

Miguel96 disse:


> Stormy
> 
> Podias-me dizer se a possibilidade de ocorrer tornados é baixa ou média ou elevada e já agora existe alguma maneira de saber a percentagem de possibilidade de haver tornados, algum site específico?
> Eu sugeria que nas tuas previsões também falasses a possibilidade de formação de um tornado, entre aspas, para não alarmares ninguém.



Penso que este tipo de assuntos, que são direccionados a uma só pessoa, deveriam ser tratados por MP


----------



## stormy (2 Abr 2013 às 20:37)

ecobcg disse:


> Boas Stormy!
> 
> Relativamente a mais uma excelente previsão tua, consegues dizer-me se o shear nos níveis baixos será direccional ou de intensidade, ou ambos? E se o deslocamento das células que se irão formar, será paralelo ou perpendicular ao vector do shear direccional? Estava a tentar captar isso nos mapas do lightning wizard, mas ainda não chego lá!
> 
> E já agora, só por curiosidade, alguém me sabe dizer quais os valores máximos que costumamos ter de CAPE por cá? Não me lembro de ter visto mais que 1000-1500J/kg.



Amanhã vamos ter de manhã shear direcional e tambem speed, especialmente em torno a uma linha de convergencia que vai avançar para leste, marcando o bordo da pluma de ar quente.
Nessa linha pode ocorrer alguma supercélula, mesmo algum tornado não seria de estranhar.
As célula vão-se formar provavelmente ao longo ou na proximidade dessa linha de convergencia, contra o fluxo nos niveis baixos, pelo que é plausivel que se gere uma linha/squall com MCS ou supercélulas embebidas..

A partir da tarde o shear vai diminuir e não há condições para células organizadas com tempo severo,mas sim células pulsantes por vezes fortes e com capacidade de gerar alguma situação de rajadas fortes ou granizo, mas nada de mais.

Eu não tenho meios para determinar a possibilidade de tempo severo, a amarelo assinalo zonas onde essencialmente não teremos nada de severo, a laranja há condições para situações severas, e utilizo vermelho para situações onde seja bastante evidente que algo severo venha a acontecer.

Quanto ao CAPE, depende do modo como calculam.
Eu uso o CAPE nos primeiros 30hpa ( estofex modelmaps)a, baseado nas caracteristicas termodinamicas do ar nos primeiros 400-500m, é representativo para aquilo que define a " suface based convection".
O CAPE que aparece no GFS é o 0-1 MLCAPE, que é uma média das  caracteristicas termodinamicas na camada desde a sfc aos 1000m...não acho que seja uma metodologia muito correcta no nosso pais porque geralmente a camada de ar mais energética raramente atinge tal espessura.

Depois há o ICAPE, que é um somatorio de todas as parcelas com instabilidade na atmosfera...é util para perceber o quão instavel a atmosfera está em todo o perfil.

Eu geralmente uso o tal 0-30hpa mas tambem dou uma olhadela sempre aos outros.
Já apanhei o 0-1MLCAPE acima dos 2000-2500, o ICAPE já vi valores de 3000...mas é raro.
No nosso contexto, no inverno eu diria que 500-1000J/Kg é suficiente para tempo severo, e no verão talvez 1000-2000J/Kg, mas tambem depende das situações, porque há mecanismos dinamicos que compensam o CAPE.


----------



## Vince (2 Abr 2013 às 20:56)

Miguel96 disse:


> Eu sugeria que nas tuas previsões também falasses a possibilidade de formação de um tornado, entre aspas, para não alarmares ninguém.



Se o stormy ou outros não falarem da possibilidade de Tornados, vais chorar muito ?


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Abr 2013 às 20:58)

Vince disse:


> Se o stormy ou outros não falarem da possibilidade de Tornados, vais chorar muito ?



Mas o Stormy falou sobre essa possibilidade


----------



## Vince (2 Abr 2013 às 21:00)

AndréFrade disse:


> Mas o Stormy falou sobre essa possibilidade



Mas eu ainda não entendi para que serve em Previsão a possibilidade de Tornados em Portugal. Amanhã não saem de casa por exemplo ? Andamos há semanas com "possibilidade" de formação de tornados...


----------



## stormy (2 Abr 2013 às 21:02)

O Vince falou no condicional, vá, não sejam chatos lol


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Abr 2013 às 21:02)

Vince disse:


> Mas eu ainda não entendi para que serve em Previsão a possibilidade de Tornados em Portugal. Amanhã não saem de casa por exemplo ? Andamos há semanas com "possibilidade" de formação de tornados...



Apaguei entretanto o meu post, porque vi que o Stormy só referiu a possibilidade de tornados depois do post do Miguel96.

Tem razão, mas mais vale prevenir do que remedir. É a minha opinião, apenas.


----------



## Vince (2 Abr 2013 às 21:05)

AndréFrade disse:


> Tem razão, mas mais vale prevenir do que remedir. É a minha opinião, apenas.



Pois muito bem, era aí que queria chegar, que prevenção concreta estás então a realizar para essa possibilidade ?


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Abr 2013 às 21:09)

Vince disse:


> Pois muito bem, era aí que queria chegar, que prevenção concreta estás então a realizar para essa possibilidade ?



Nenhuma em concreto  

Atenção que não fui eu que sugeri que o stormy editasse o post e colocasse a possibilidade de tornados, apenas citei o seu post " Se o stormy ou outros não falarem da possibilidade de Tornados, vais chorar muito ?"pois o Stormy já tinha postado essa possibilidade


----------



## Geiras (2 Abr 2013 às 21:15)

É por estes alarmismos todos que se levantam, desnecessariamente, que não se deve falar da possibilidade de tornados. Há possibilidade, sim, e depois? Vou me trancar numa cave à espera que a tempestade passe? Se passar um tornado aqui, passou, o que poderia eu fazer? Recolher as telhas da casa e guarda-las, para depois as voltar a colocar, isto tudo para não voarem ?

Deixem-se lá de alarmismos, é bem mais grave a chuva forte que continuará a provocar inundações.


----------



## Vince (2 Abr 2013 às 21:17)

AndréFrade disse:


> Nenhuma em concreto
> Atenção que não fui eu que sugeri que o stormy editasse o post e colocasse a possibilidade de tornados, apenas citei o seu post " Se o stormy ou outros não falarem da possibilidade de Tornados, vais chorar muito ?"pois o Stormy já tinha postado essa possibilidade




Não te preocupes, as minhas mensagens não te são pessoalmente dirigidas, é só que eu não entendo ainda para que servem tantas previsões com possibilidade de tornados (e efectivamente amanhã há algumas), ainda ninguém me conseguiu explicar a eficácia de tais previsões, para que servem num país como o nosso. Se eu amanhã disser aos meus amigos que há possibilidade de tornados, eles perguntam-me logo, o que devem fazer ? E eu não tenho qualquer resposta lógica para essa pergunta. Na prática este tipo de previsões apenas tem dado matéria prima e lucros a alguma imprensa sensacionalista.

Já para não falar que em Portugal boa parte dos Tornados tem ocorrido quase sempre quando ninguém está à espera. 
Se o IPMA todas as semanas previsse tornados, a este ritmo ao fim de uns poucos meses já ninguém ligaria ao assunto... acabariam por prestar um mau serviço à meteorologia.
Este tipo de previsão quando é feita deve ser feita de um modo especial, é preciso explicar primeiro às pessoas a improbabilidade e dificuldade de formação deste tipo de fenómenos, na maior parte das vezes, praticamente imprevisíveis. O próprio Estofex usa probabilidades, um nível 1 por exemplo significa 5%. 
Se caímos na banalização destas coisas, sem as explicarmos convenientemente, estamos afinal todos a prestar um mau serviço à comunidade, e acho eu que o pior sitio para fazer isso é o nosso fórum de meteorologia.


----------



## Aurélio (2 Abr 2013 às 21:56)

Acho que está na altura de pôr um basta nas previsões de tornados a todo e a direito neste Forum, porque é que sempre que chove parece que existe chances de tornados, há e tal são minimas, são médias, ect ...

Também quando são asteróides perto da terra existem chances minimas de para ai 0,0000000000000000000000001 %, and so What ?

Para quê sempre a mesma conversa, todos os dias, todas as semanas, em torno disso, apenas serve para alarmar as pessoas. E se houver o que se faz, pega-se na casa e mete-se a casa num lugar abrigado ? , 

Amanhã será mais um dia de chuva passando a aguaceiros, com possibilidade de trovoadas, e daí? Não se vê nada de especial nos modelos, mesmo que haja aguaceiros fortes serão sempre breves sem grandes desenvolvimentos em larga escala ...

Se aqui chover 20 mm nestas 48 horas já será uma sorte ....


----------



## Geiras (2 Abr 2013 às 22:09)

> A level 1 was issued for Southwestern Iberia and Algiers* mainly for excessive precipitation, marginally large hail and severe wind gusts*.





> ... Southwestern Iberia and Algiers ...
> 
> Belt of a moderate southwesterly flow along the flank of the low aloft should boost DLS values to the range of 15 to 25 m/s, which will only marginally overlap with an area of low-end CAPE. CAPE should mostly be a result of cooler mid-level temps spreading eastwards along with the cyclonic vortex, but the area of steeper mid-level lapse rates will be advected mostly behind the stronger flow. Degree of the overlap will thus be a decisive factor in this situation. A low end level 1 is issued for a* possibility of well organised multicells (or even very isolated supercells) posing a threat of marginally severe hail or wind gusts*. Threat should exist mostly in the period between 09 and 15 UTC. However, even outside this time-frame, numerous rounds of DMC might affect SW coastline, increasing the threat for excessive rainfall.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Abr 2013 às 22:44)

O Estofex tem de ir estudar geografia, o que eu vejo é Marrocos e não a Argélia.  

A probabilidade de acontecer um tornado é pequena e a probabilidade de um tornado formar-se e passar por cima de onde eu moro, ainda é mais pequena, deve andar próximo da probabilidade de ganhar o euromilhões que é 0.000000000000001%, para terem uma ideia da realidade.

O ECM continua bastante melhor do que o GFS em termos de precipitação, para aqui, vamos ver, quanto às trovoadas, o Foreca não as coloca por cá, por isso, não estou muito confiante.


----------



## Geiras (2 Abr 2013 às 22:49)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O Estofex tem de ir estudar geografia, o que eu vejo é Marrocos e não a Argélia.



Nem eu tinha reparado nisso


----------



## Agreste (2 Abr 2013 às 23:00)

Aurélio disse:


> Amanhã será mais um dia de chuva passando a aguaceiros, com possibilidade de trovoadas, e daí? Não se vê nada de especial nos modelos, mesmo que haja aguaceiros fortes serão sempre breves sem grandes desenvolvimentos em larga escala ...
> 
> Se aqui chover 20 mm nestas 48 horas já será uma sorte ....



Aurélio... estamos todos num período de precipitação prolongada. 20mm podem fazer bastante diferença. Os terrenos estão saturados.

Vamos ver mas eu suspeito que a ribeira de Aljezur vai inundar os terrenos novamente.


----------



## trovoadas (2 Abr 2013 às 23:23)

Amigos...andam pra'qui todos em sobressalto... uma coisa é certa se amanhã se houver algum tornado algures pelo país ninguém pode dizer que não havia sido mencionada essa possibilidade. Segundo as cartas que estão em cima da mesa há essa possibilidade. Se formos analisar a probabilidade de ocorrer a história já é outra. Já agora reforço a minha opinião que isto não é um organismo oficial e por isso não há que andar com rodeios em mencionar os  factos. Também ainda não vi ninguém a afirmar que iria de facto acontecer.
Vamos então aguardar o que poderá acontecer no dia de amanhã. Para aqui espero alguma chuva mas nada de especial! o Natal e a Páscoa já passaram


----------



## joselamego (2 Abr 2013 às 23:24)

Citar

Há 40 anos que não chovia tanto em março
Zoom
Bookmark
Share
Print
Listen
Translate
Não é só impressão. Nalgumas zonas este mês choveu o dobro ou o quádruplo do que tem acontecido nas últimas décadas

A primavera chegou, mas só no calendário. Este é dos marços mais chuvosos e mais frios das últimas quatro décadas em Portugal. E a culpa é da NAO, sigla em inglês por que é conhecida a Oscilação do Atlântico Norte, que teima em não sair da fase negativa desde 16 de fevereiro, influenciando o anticiclone dos Açores e determinando a variabilidade climática do hemisfério Norte.

A confirmá-lo estão os dados do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) fornecidos ao Expresso. Estes indicam que a chuva que caiu entre 1 e 27 de março equivale ao dobro ou ao quádruplo (dependendo da região) da que foi registada em média, no mesmo mês, desde 1971. Em locais como a Amareleja, Beja, Évora, Portalegre e Vila Real de Santo António, “março de 2013 é já o mais chuvoso dos últimos 43 anos”, indica o IPMA, salientando a maior precipitação verificada no centro-sul do país. Até na Amareleja, no Alentejo, conhecida por ser tradicionalmente a localidade mais seca do país, a precipitação soma 140 milímetros, o que equivale a 372% da média registada desde 1971. A norte, as chuvas de março ainda não destronaram as do mesmo mês de 2001 (ano da queda da Ponte de Entre-os-Rios), apesar de também estarem bem acima da média, como revelam os dados do IPMA para Vila Real, Porto ou Viana do Castelo, confirmando a tendência generalizada da mais do que duplicação ou triplicação das quantidades, comparadas com a média das últimas quatro décadas. E como deve continuar a chover, de acordo com as previsões para os próximos 10 dias, é “muito alta a probabilidade de os valores máximos serem ultrapassados em mais locais, nomeadamente em Lisboa”, refere a climatologista Fátima Espírito Santo. Até à última quarta-feira, a capital registava 178 milímetros de precipitação em março, quase tanto como o valor do mesmo mês em 1975 (180 mm) e quatro vezes mais que a média verificada nestes 43 anos.
Entre 1 de outubro e 28 de fevereiro a precipitação média acumulada no território continental equivaleu ao dobro da registada anteriormente para o mesmo período. Porém, entre dezembro e fevereiro choveu menos 7% do que a média para esses meses de inverno, o que faz salientar ainda mais as chuvas de março. O frio também tem estado mais forte do que o normal. Neste inverno, os termómetros rondaram em média os 9,5 graus Celsius, o que corresponde a menos 0,1 que a média registada desde 1971. E em março as temperaturas máximas desceram entre 1?C e 4?C, segundo as tabelas do IPMA, apesar de as mínimas se terem mantido, com exceção de Lisboa, Portalegre e Castelo Branco.
Na capital, a temperatura máxima não foi além dos 16,5 graus — quando a média dos últimos 43 anos era de 18,2 graus; e a mínima desceu de 10,4 para 10,1. Em Castelo Branco, a quebra ainda foi maior, com os termómetros a não irem além dos 13,6 graus, quando a média era 18, e a baixarem até aos 6,5 menos um do que a média.
Descargas nas barragens
Este ‘marçagão’ molhado e sem tardes de verão agrada sobretudo aos produtores de energia hídrica e aos sistemas de armazenamento de água. Em fevereiro as barragens já estavam em geral acima da média, segundo o Sistema Nacional de Informação de Recursos Hídricos (SNIRH), com 60 delas a revelarem disponibilidades hídricas superiores a 80% do volume total. Algumas, sobretudo no Tejo e no Mondego, já tiveram de fazer descargas para manter os níveis estáveis e evitar inundações. De acordo com fonte do SNIRH, “mesmo que não chova muito no próximo ano, a água acumulada este ano dará para manter as albufeiras para abastecimento nos próximos dois ou três anos”.
No que toca à produção hídrica, só a EDP registou uma produção de 4389 gigawatts hora (GWh) neste primeiro trimestre de 2013, o que equivale a quatro vezes mais do que em 2012, mas menos que no inverno chuvoso de 2010 (6015 GWh).
Tendência para depressões
Com uma tendência natural para falar do tempo e para sentir a influência negativa da chuva que não para de cair, os portugueses anseiam desesperadamente por sol e pela primavera que tarda. E uma das consequências do céu cinzento é as pessoas deixarem-se ‘afundar’ com a depressão meteorológica. “A falta de luz é um fator que acentua o humor depressivo, mesmo em indivíduos normais, e agrava-se nas pessoas que já têm uma tendência depressiva”, confirma a neurologista Teresa Paiva.
No seu consultório os aparelhos de fototerapia têm estado a ser usados ininterruptamente por quem anseia por luz. Mas quem os procura não são só os deprimidos pela falta de sol, mas também pessoas a que a neurologista chama “novos morcegos”, porque não aproveitam o dia. Também o psiquiatra Ricardo Gusmão confirma a ideia de que “a luz e a falta dela determinam o nosso humor; e uns, mais do que outros, tardam em ficar ativos e despertos, fluidos das ideias, sociáveis e produtivos quando os dias não convidam ao lazer”. Por isso, e tendo em conta que o céu vai continuar cinzento, o melhor é seguir os conselhos do coordenador da Aliança Europeia contra a Depressão: “Evitem hibernar e aproveitem a chuva, especialmente durante o dia e aos fins de semana.”

Fonte: Expresso


----------



## Vince (2 Abr 2013 às 23:33)

trovoadas disse:


> Já agora reforço a minha opinião que isto não é um organismo oficial e por isso não há que andar com rodeios em mencionar os  factos. Também ainda não vi ninguém a afirmar que iria de facto acontecer.



Óptimo, ainda bem, e repito a pergunta novamente, que fazes tu de concreto com essa previsão ou possibilidade ? Continuo sem respostas. Amanhã também prevejo que haja possibilidade de cair uma grua em cima de um carro e prevejo também a possibilidade de cair um vaso em cima da cabeça de alguém.


----------



## a410ree (2 Abr 2013 às 23:34)

Nesse site do estofex nesse mapa tem ali uma área que ta a amarelo por causa das trovoadas, essa área tambem abrange a madeira ? (Sou meio azeiteiro ainda xD )


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Abr 2013 às 11:26)

Encontrei este site com alertas de mau tempo http://avisos.centrometeo.pt/index.html . Qual é a fiabilidade deste site? Este se clicarem no mapa até dá por concelhos. 

A ver se o ECM acerta, segundo o Foreca prevê trovoada entre as 14 horas e as 16 horas de hoje, seria bom seria.


----------



## cool (3 Abr 2013 às 11:53)

Vince disse:


> Óptimo, ainda bem, e repito a pergunta novamente, que fazes tu de concreto com essa previsão ou possibilidade ? Continuo sem respostas. Amanhã também prevejo que haja possibilidade de cair uma grua em cima de um carro e prevejo também a possibilidade de cair um vaso em cima da cabeça de alguém.




Boas!
Tenho seguido esta polémica e a minha opinião é a de que, sendo este forum dedicado à meteorologia e todas as suas variantes, sempre que existam condições favoráveis a qualquer evento elas devem ser mencionadas.
De resto que faço eu com uma previsão de trovoada ou de chuva intensa?
Penso que dadas as caracteristicas do nosso forum não deve ser tabu mencionar que existem condições (baixas, médias ou fortes) da ocorrência de tornados quando as condições existem, da mesma forma que se menciona a possibilidade da ocorrência de trovoadas, a possibilidade de sermos atingidos por um raio é tambêm ínfima ou muitissimo baixa.

Cumprimentos ao pessoal!!


----------



## icewoman (3 Abr 2013 às 12:35)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Encontrei este site com alertas de mau tempo http://avisos.centrometeo.pt/index.html . Qual é a fiabilidade deste site? Este se clicarem no mapa até dá por concelhos.
> 
> A ver se o ECM acerta, segundo o Foreca prevê trovoada entre as 14 horas e as 16 horas de hoje, seria bom seria.




Bom dia penso que não é muito fiável..a julgar pelos alertas aplicados á RAM.
vermelho para o vento e laranja para trovoadas?????


----------



## Redfish (3 Abr 2013 às 13:50)

Sobre esse site até gostava de saber os modelos meteorologicos utilizados por eles...

Por norma consulto os conhecidos"GFS" e "ECMWF", para mim os mais fiaveis...

Para já é certo que teremos melhoria significativa a partir de sexta, porem alguma instabilidade tambem poderá ocorrer e a previsão de bom tempo sem chuva por varios dias começa a ser falivel atendendo á ultima saida do GFS.


----------



## Geiras (3 Abr 2013 às 15:11)

Passagem da frente durante a madrugada


----------



## stormy (3 Abr 2013 às 15:14)

Boas..

Para a próxima noite, mais uma vez, teremos uma situação convectivamente activa, causada pela presença de um fluxo razoavelmente quente de SW que interage com uma massa de ar frio e relativamente seco em altura.

Os gradientes térmicos acentuados vão gerar um perfil instavel, em especial no litoral, pois no interior o arrefecimento nos niveis baixos condicionará a actividade.
No litoral, em especial centro e sul,  o CAPE poderá atingir valores proximos aos 800-1000J/Kg, com 150J/Kg nos primeiros 2km..isto em conjunto com TT de cerca de 55, indicam uma troposfera média e baixa muito instavel.
Tendo em conta que os gepotenciais são razoavelmente baixos, pode-se dizer que se trata de uma situação de instabilidade forte.

No litoral a norte do C Carvoeiro,o fluxo de leste transportará ar mais frio desde o interior, pelo que aparentemente será a sul desse cabo onde a instabilidade será mais notória.

Ainda para mais, espera-se forçamento dinamico, com alguma divergencia em altura, e numerosas linhas de convergencia nos niveis baixos, incluindo a própria convergencia costeira...estes parametros dinamicos são mais que suficientes para servir de gatilho e actuar no sentido de reforçar a instabilidade.

Por fim, o shear será em geral fraco, localmente moderado ( 15-25kts DLS) mas com alguma componente rotacional bem organizada em especial nos niveis médios e baixos...este perfil de shear, em conjunto com os factores acima referidos, levam-me a querer que poderemos ter uma possibilidade marginal de ocorrencia de convecção local e temporariamente organizada, com capacidade de gerar granizo forte, precipitação forte, e eventos isolados de vento forte quer associadas ás zonas de descarga ( maximos de reflectividade) quer tambem a alguma organização nivel do updraft.








Amarelo
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada
- Precipitação por vezes forte
- Possibilidade de granizo

Laranja
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada
- Precipitação localmente excessiva
- Granizo
- Rajadas de vento fortes ( isoladas)
- Possibilidade ( baixa e dispersa) de trombas de agua/gustnado


----------



## sielwolf (3 Abr 2013 às 15:20)

Stormy. Sou fã das tuas excelentes previsões. Só um reparo em tom de brincadeira... agauceiros?


----------



## sielwolf (3 Abr 2013 às 15:20)

já foi corrigido! Foste mais rápido que eu!


----------



## david 6 (3 Abr 2013 às 16:12)

icewoman disse:


> Bom dia penso que não é muito fiável..a julgar pelos alertas aplicados á RAM.
> vermelho para o vento e laranja para trovoadas?????



se reparares esse vermelho é para ventos superiores a 100km/h e é a partir dos 1200 metros, o ipma tem a laranja com rajadas até a 120km/h na parte das montanhas e nesse site tem a laranja ventos superiores a 75km/h para altitudes inferiores a 1200 metros e o ipma tem a amarelo as partes da costa norte e sul com rajadas que pode chegar a 75km/h intensificando se e passando para 85km/h, portanto eu não diria que está assim muito mal, a unica diferença é que esse site usa vermelho onde é laranja no ipma +ou-, usam o vermelho mais cedo


----------



## stormy (3 Abr 2013 às 18:37)

Boas.

Para amanhã, durante o dia, teremos mais uma vez uma situação sinóptica complexa.

Um cavado procedente de norte interage com a depressão a sudoeste, capturando-a e transportando-a para ESE pelo sul de Pt continental.

Associado ao cavado que vem de norte, uma bolsa de forçamento afecta praticamente todo o pais, em conjunto ( phasing) com os restos do vortice ciclonico em altura remanescente da depressão a SW.

Nos niveis baixos uma frente fria avança de norte para sul, entrando pelo NW do Pais e gradualmente varrendo o território.

Á frente da frente fria, mantem-se uma massa de ar quente e humido nos niveis baixos, sobreposta por uma camada de ar frio e relativamente  seco em altura, causando forte instabilidade com CAPE localmente proximo a 1000J/Kg e TT 55, valores que são elevados no contexto sinoptico de baixos geopotenciais e tropopausas baixas da ordem dos 10km.

Varias linhas de convergencia, e mais tarde a propria frente fria, servião de base para a formação de sistemas lineares ou em training, e a divergencia em altura assim como a forte instabilidade são compatveis com o rapido desenvolvimento de estruturas convectivas robustas.

O shear é fraco a moderado ( 20-30kts DLS), com componente rotacional bem defenida da sfc aos 500hpa, e apesar de marginal poderá assitir á formação de células isoladas com alguma organização, capazes de causar ventos fortes, precipitação abundante e granizo, não sendo de descartar a possibilidade de formação de  algum MCS ou supercélula.


*Resolvi colocar o interior Alentejano no nivel vermelho sobretudo devido á possibilidade de precipitação excessiva devido á formação de linhas convectivas (semi)estacionárias e á situação de sobresaturação dos solos.*








Amarelo
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoadas
- Precipitação por vezes forte

Laranja
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoadas
- Precipitação localmente excessiva
- Granizo
- Rajadas de vento fortes
- Possibilidade (baixa) de tromba de agua/gustnado

Vermelho
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoadas
- Precipitação localmente excessiva e persistente
- Granizo
- Rajadas de vento fortes
- Possibilidade ( baixa) de gustnado/tornado


----------



## icewoman (3 Abr 2013 às 19:22)

Parece-me que as celulas estão já mais a norte e a afastar-se da RAM...penso que a tendencia é melhorar dentros das proximas horas.

o que acham?


----------



## Goku (3 Abr 2013 às 19:40)

Parece que na minha zona a festa está prestes a começar.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (3 Abr 2013 às 20:15)

Será possivel haver trovoada aqui pelo Litoral Norte, ou vai ser como antes de ontem onde era quase certo haver e depois nem um trovão??


----------



## Aurélio (3 Abr 2013 às 20:51)

Alguns aguaceiros amanhã á tarde e possibilidade de alguma trovoada é apenas o que espero e nada mais do que isso .....


----------



## cornudo (3 Abr 2013 às 22:48)

Aurélio disse:


> Alguns aguaceiros amanhã á tarde e possibilidade de alguma trovoada é apenas o que espero e nada mais do que isso .....



Aurélio acho que ter trovoadas e nada mais que isso parece que não é nada de mais!Não leve a mal mas mas acho as suas intervenções sempre muito péssimistas ! Ou não chove nada de jeito , ou vem e depois esfuma-se tudo....Eu até acho que percebe muito de meteorologia mas tem sempre um toque de péssimismo em quase todas a previsões em que acabamos por ficar um pouco tristes com as previsões meteorológicas!


----------



## Trovão Almada (3 Abr 2013 às 23:23)

stormy disse:


> Boas..
> 
> Para a próxima noite, mais uma vez, teremos uma situação convectivamente activa, causada pela presença de um fluxo razoavelmente quente de SW que interage com uma massa de ar frio e relativamente seco em altura.
> 
> ...




Boas carissimo stormy. ha alguma probabilidade para ocorrencia de fenomenos convectivos esta madrugada 
pela regiao da grande lisboa?


----------



## B84 (3 Abr 2013 às 23:35)

Caros Foristas,

Apesar de pouco (ou nada) participar, é com alguma assiduidade que visito este forum. Devo até dizer que serve muitas vezes de complemento aos restantes sites de meteorologia que consulto em virtude da minha profissão.

A propósito da recente discussão da previsão de tornados, deixo aqui o link para umas fotos que com certeza acharão interessantes.
Foram tiradas ontem, em voo, perto da Comporta, pouco depois da hora do almoço se não estou em erro. 
São cerca de 27. Não foram tiradas por mim mas conheço e estive pessoalmente com quem as tirou, minutos depois de ter aterrado.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...55233170.1073741825.1765313171&type=1&theater

Cumprimentos!

P.S. Peço desculpa se este tópico não for o mais adequado para este post.


----------



## Aurélio (3 Abr 2013 às 23:44)

cornudo disse:


> Aurélio acho que ter trovoadas e nada mais que isso parece que não é nada de mais!Não leve a mal mas mas acho as suas intervenções sempre muito péssimistas ! Ou não chove nada de jeito , ou vem e depois esfuma-se tudo....Eu até acho que percebe muito de meteorologia mas tem sempre um toque de péssimismo em quase todas a previsões em que acabamos por ficar um pouco tristes com as previsões meteorológicas!



Não são pessimistas, são realistas, isso sim, o que são coisas verdadeiramente distintas, se calhar podia-me juntar-me ao clubes dos meteoloucos, e achar que sempre que vem chuva convectiva pode vir aí tornados, supercélulas e mega trovoadas potentes, mas o tempo, a experiência e a minha visão mais realista e sem euforias, nem condiz com a minha personalidade ser eufórico, leva-me a ser mais prudente naquilo que vejo nos modelos, e além disso e os colegas algarvios subscrevem na integra certamente, a maior parte das vezes quando os modelos modelam uma semana com muita chuva por exemplo uns 100 mm, já sabemos á partida que vai levar com um corte de 50%.
Por exemplo em Março deve ter chovido uns 130 a 140 mm em Faro, mas de forma foi essa precipitação, foi basicamente devido um periodo diário de 1 ou 2 horas de chuva por dia multiplicado por uns 20 e tal dias em que deve ter chovido.
Em relação ás trovoadas para aí uns 5% das vezes que deram trovoada é que ela ocorreu, lembro de cabeça de umas 2 vezes.
Agora no que toca á precipitação espero á medida que a depressão a avança para sul e á medida que aqui o Algarve fique mais perto do núcleo da depressão e no flanco sudeste da dita cuja, que a instabilidade aumente bastante o que deve acontecer na tarde de amanhã, onde espero o surgimento de células mais potentes na parte da tarde crescendo a maior parte delas na Serra Algarvia e tendo o expoente máximo no interior alentejano onde espero uma maior dinâmica atmosférica muito devido á radiação solar e diminuindo na parte da noite ....


----------



## Geiras (3 Abr 2013 às 23:51)

Trovão Almada disse:


> Boas carissimo stormy. ha alguma probabilidade para ocorrencia de fenomenos convectivos esta madrugada
> pela regiao da grande lisboa?



É só olhar para o mapa desenhado....

Aliás, é tão possível que já há trovoada agora em Lisboa.


----------



## trovoadas (4 Abr 2013 às 02:07)

Aurélio disse:


> Não são pessimistas, são realistas, isso sim, o que são coisas verdadeiramente distintas, se calhar podia-me juntar-me ao clubes dos meteoloucos, e achar que sempre que vem chuva convectiva pode vir aí tornados, supercélulas e mega trovoadas potentes, mas o tempo, a experiência e a minha visão mais realista e sem euforias, nem condiz com a minha personalidade ser eufórico, leva-me a ser mais prudente naquilo que vejo nos modelos, e além disso e os colegas algarvios subscrevem na integra certamente, a maior parte das vezes quando os modelos modelam uma semana com muita chuva por exemplo uns 100 mm, já sabemos á partida que vai levar com um corte de 50%.
> Por exemplo em Março deve ter chovido uns 130 a 140 mm em Faro, mas de forma foi essa precipitação, foi basicamente devido um periodo diário de 1 ou 2 horas de chuva por dia multiplicado por uns 20 e tal dias em que deve ter chovido.
> Em relação ás trovoadas para aí uns 5% das vezes que deram trovoada é que ela ocorreu, lembro de cabeça de umas 2 vezes.
> Agora no que toca á precipitação espero á medida que a depressão a avança para sul e á medida que aqui o Algarve fique mais perto do núcleo da depressão e no flanco sudeste da dita cuja, que a instabilidade aumente bastante o que deve acontecer na tarde de amanhã, onde espero o surgimento de células mais potentes na parte da tarde crescendo a maior parte delas na Serra Algarvia e tendo o expoente máximo no interior alentejano onde espero uma maior dinâmica atmosférica muito devido á radiação solar e diminuindo na parte da noite ....



Também me parece plausível essa tua convicção. Enquanto não tivermos o núcleo perto de nós não se passará nada de especial, isto porque durante a sua aproximação ao continente a depressão está a "bombear" energia muito a oeste/sudoeste daqui e impelindo as células que aí se formam para leste mas bastante a sul daqui na direcção do Golfo de Cádiz. Depois há outra linha de instabilidade mais a norte/noroeste que afecta algumas regiões do Norte e Centro, uma que está no interior e outra parece que irá atingir as regiões do litoral nas próximas horas. Por aqui estamos no meio do nada mais uma vez Não há dúvida que temos uma posição geográfica de excelência. Já vi o mesmo suceder-se N vezes esta temporada em situações um tanto distintas.
No entanto a excepção parece ser a serra do Caldeirão onde se vão formando algumas células bem isoladas mas que deverão estar a precipitar bem.


----------



## stormy (4 Abr 2013 às 13:22)

Situação dinamica complexa...

Nas proximas 12 horas seremos afectados, primeiro por uma sequencia de linhas de instabilidade, depois pelo nucleo depressionário a oeste, e por fim pela passagem de uma frente fria.

Tudo em conjunto, actuando sobre uma atmosfera termodinamicamente instavel, deverá garatir uma situação convectiva activa, que dada a situação pré existente de saturação dos solos/inundações/cheias, poderá ter efeitos localmente mais graves.

A violeta a area que em principio será ( continuará a ser ) a mais afectada nas prox 10-12h:


----------



## a410ree (4 Abr 2013 às 14:15)

stormy disse:


> Situação dinamica complexa...
> 
> Nas proximas 12 horas seremos afectados, primeiro por uma sequencia de linhas de instabilidade, depois pelo nucleo depressionário a oeste, e por fim pela passagem de uma frente fria.
> 
> ...





Isso poderá chegar alguma coisa na RAM ?


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (4 Abr 2013 às 14:35)

No norte pode haver trovoada hoje?


----------



## peteluis (4 Abr 2013 às 14:44)

Alerta do IPMA para vaga de frio e geada entre dia 5 e 7...


----------



## Snifa (4 Abr 2013 às 15:27)

peteluis disse:


> Alerta do IPMA para vaga de frio e geada entre dia 5 e 7...



Trata-se  apenas de  tempo frio...não tem duração  nem intensidade suficientes para ser considerada uma vaga de frio...teremos uma descida acentuada da temperatura,com bastante vento de Norte 


*Informação especial
*

Comunicado válido entre 2013-04-04 12:38:00 e 2013-04-07 12:38:00

Assunto: *TEMPO FRIO E GEADA*

Portugal Continental, nos dias 5 a 7, irá ficar sob a influência de uma massa de ar frio. Ar Polar, transportada do norte da Europa por uma corrente forte de norte causando, descida acentuada da temperatura do ar e formação de geada. Esta descida de temperatura, que se refletirá sobretudo na temperatura mínima, será acompanhada de vento de norte moderado ou forte no litoral oeste e terras altas, o que irá provocar um aumento significativo da sensação de frio. 
A ocorrência de geada, com condições de formação de geada negra, dar-se-á no dia 5 na região do Norte e estender-se-á a todo o território, com excepção das regiões do litoral a sul do cabo Carvoeiro, na noite do dia 6. Na noite do dia 7, a formação de geada dar-se-á, apenas, nas regiões mais interiores de Trás-os-Montes e Beira Interior. 
A partir de domingo, dia 7, haverá uma subida gradual da temperatura, prevendo-se, novamente, ocorrência de precipitação na próxima semana, começando no final de domingo na região Norte.

Data de edição: 2013-04-04 12:38:36

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## trovoadas (4 Abr 2013 às 15:54)

Não acredito que chegue às regiões do litoral e concretamente a boa parte do Algarve. No entanto onde ela ocorrer será muito danosa para a agricultura! Quem se safa no meio disto tudo é a EDP que tem as barragens a produzir no máximo! Chuva demais e agora geada, outras vezes seca, e ainda dizem que é fácil ser agricultor...
Esperemos para ver mas isto está tudo louco...daqui um mês se calhar já estamos a discutir temperaturas de quase 40ºc...


----------



## dlourenco (4 Abr 2013 às 18:20)

```
http://visao.sapo.pt/investigadores-alemaes-dizem-que-este-verao-nao-vai-haver-sol-em-portugal=f721265
```

que barbaridade !


----------



## Geiras (4 Abr 2013 às 18:48)

dlourenco disse:


> ```
> http://visao.sapo.pt/investigadores-alemaes-dizem-que-este-verao-nao-vai-haver-sol-em-portugal=f721265
> ```
> 
> que barbaridade !



Pessoal, no tópico que o *rozzo* indicou, já noticiei que era uma mentira pregada pela Revista Visão, do dia das mentiras.


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Abr 2013 às 03:20)

Em conferência de imprensa sem direito a perguntas, o S.Pedro informou que a tomada de posse da Primavera vai sofrer um novo adiamento, sobretudo a Noroeste.
Sem especificar o motivo, o S.Pedro informou apenas que este atraso se deve à falta de condições anímicas que a Primavera tem sentido para entrar em funções.
Numa informação suplementar o S.Pedro garantiu que lá para o final da outra semana , essas condições anímicas serão alteradas e aí sim, não faltará o Sol com subida acentuada dos valores da temperatura. 
Até lá ,vamos tentar dar alguma equivalência primaveril  a este Inverno,concluiu.


----------



## David sf (6 Abr 2013 às 10:13)

A mudança de padrão anunciada para esta semana não se deverá fazer notar tanto, principalmente no litoral Norte e Centro do país. O bloqueio que parecia que se ia formar nos Açores não ocorreu, mantendo-se a circulação atlântica por mais uma semana. A diferença para as duas anteriores é que agora já temos a dorsal bem próxima, pelo que no Sul do país não deverá chover, e mesmo a Norte as quantidades acumuladas deverão ser bem inferiores às registadas em em semanas passadas.

A verdadeira mudança de padrão, para um tempo primaveril, soalheiro e quente poderá ocorrer dentro de uma semana, segundo indica a maior parte dos modelos, se bem que o exemplo desta semana, do bloqueio que era para acontecer e não aconteceu, deve servir para ter alguma prudência.


----------



## Geiras (6 Abr 2013 às 17:38)

Estou a gostar desta tendência, com o AA a estender-se em crista até à Península Ibérica... 







Mas depois no Domingo, mais uma depressão a NO...


----------



## a410ree (6 Abr 2013 às 17:49)

Geiras disse:


> Estou a gostar desta tendência, com o AA a estender-se em crista até à Península Ibérica...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mas essa depressão so irá ficar por ai? ou na RAM tambem pode chegar qualquer coisa?


----------



## Geiras (6 Abr 2013 às 17:59)

Penso que a RAM também deverá ser afectada, mas isto está muito incerto... a run das 12 alterou isto tudo por completo 

Chuva intensa a meio da semana no litoral norte, adiando também o aumento significativo da temperatura para o final da semana.


----------



## beachboy30 (6 Abr 2013 às 20:04)

Boas .

Bom, neste momento total discrepância a "apenas" 168 horas entre GFS (saída das 12) e o ECMWF (também run das 12).

O ECMWF "colou-se" áquilo que o GFS até modelava há um ou 2 dias, com a subida da dorsal africana sobre o continente (AA a aproximar-se da PI no Sábado e a deslocar-se para a zona este do UK entre Domingo e 2f, arrastando uma corrente do norte de África sobre o continente, com consequente aumento significativo das temperaturas), mas o GFS abandonou por completo este cenário, aliás, modela mesmo uma depressão a oeste do continente. Que viragem de 180 graus! E ainda por cima é a run das 12...

Quem irá vencer este duelo titânico?  Espero que seja uma vez mais o ECMWF, já apreciava umas temperaturas primaveris e o AA a visitar o continente... Era "engraçado" que o GFS só ganhasse quando se trata de tempo chuvoso... Mas vamos ver.

Estou curioso agora em consultar o ensemble do ECMWF, quando for atualizado .

É como disse o David sf, a 200h ou mais, o que hoje é bloqueio, amanhã já não é .

Mas uma diferença destas já a menos de 200h é estranha, julgo eu...


----------



## CptRena (7 Abr 2013 às 10:59)

Pelo menos o GFS já avista temperaturas primaveris para a próxima semana/fim de semana e com instabilidade associada 


+159    Sat 13/04 15H   21 58 1.1 843 -3.7 555   1400	5576    19.1 75 9.3 -18.8   1003.2   83     2650


----------



## Luso Meteo (7 Abr 2013 às 11:00)

Sinceramente parece-me que no litoral norte até ao final do mês não haverá muito sol e calor aliás parece-me que até teremos até dia 15 bastante chuva( >100mm) que pode agravar a situação das cheias.


----------



## c.bernardino (7 Abr 2013 às 11:27)

Meteofan disse:


> Sinceramente parece-me que no litoral norte até ao final do mês não haverá muito sol e calor aliás parece-me que até teremos até dia 15 bastante chuva( >100mm) que pode agravar a situação das cheias.




Com base em que fundamenta essa opinião?
Estamos a ver que os modelos gfs e ecmwf não acertam a 6 dias, como normal.
 (deviamos estar a mudar o padrão, lembam-se?)... 
a previsão mensal di IPMA não está de acordo com a sua opinião.
baseia-se em algum modelo, ou algo, ou trata-se somente de um palpite?

obg


----------



## Luso Meteo (7 Abr 2013 às 11:34)

De facto os modelos não acertam quando preveem mudança de padrao mas quando preveem chuva normalmente acertam. Começam por meter AA depois tiram-no e metem chuva mas pouca e depois progressivamente metem mais chuva. Foi o que aconteceu na chuvosa semana antes da páscoa. E a minha opinião e trata-se de um palpite que espero que não se confirme. Estou um bocado farto de chuva


----------



## c.bernardino (7 Abr 2013 às 11:50)

Meteofan disse:


> De facto os modelos não acertam quando preveem mudança de padrao mas quando preveem chuva normalmente acertam. Começam por meter AA depois tiram-no e metem chuva mas pouca e depois progressivamente metem mais chuva. Foi o que aconteceu na chuvosa semana antes da páscoa. E a minha opinião e trata-se de um palpite que espero que não se confirme. Estou um bocado farto de chuva



estamos todos fartos... agora imagina quem é astronomo amador e precisa mesmo de céu limpo LOL

Ficou claro, é um palpite teu.
cps


----------



## Agreste (7 Abr 2013 às 12:31)

Esperemos que arranque a temporada de trovoadas primaveris. Aqueles inícios de tarde com cumulonimbus em crescimento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Abr 2013 às 13:09)

c.bernardino disse:


> estamos todos fartos... agora imagina quem é astronomo amador e precisa mesmo de céu limpo LOL
> 
> Ficou claro, é um palpite teu.
> cps



Palpite dele, não é, basta ver o GFS, onde para o Minho dá acumulados acima dos 100 mm até dia 15, e o ECM corrobora nisso. 

Não vejo, assim tanta discrepância em relação ao ano passado, as temperaturas andam iguais, isto sim é temperaturas normais e não 25ºC ou 30ºC como fez em anos anteriores. Ainda, o ano passado, Maio bateu o recorde absoluto de temperatura máxima em Faro em vários graus, isso sim é anormalidade, este ano está tudo dentro da normalidade. Calor que venha só em Junho e já é bom.


----------



## c.bernardino (7 Abr 2013 às 13:54)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Palpite dele, não é, basta ver o GFS, onde para o Minho dá acumulados acima dos 100 mm até dia 15, e o ECM corrobora nisso.



e dai em diante? o post do nosso colega falava do mês de abril.
Fiquei esclarecido que era um palpite meio misturado com a saturação do presente estado do tempo.


----------



## Luso Meteo (7 Abr 2013 às 14:52)

Aqueles 100 mm de que falei e baseado nos modelos, mas daí em diante é um palpite baseado no que se tem passado nas ultimas semanas. Se calhar até vem sol e calor com fartura


----------



## Geiras (7 Abr 2013 às 14:55)

Sem dar grande importância aos modelos e já que se fala em palpites, na minha opinião quando os dias soalheiros vierem, chegará o calor em força, provavelmente com temperaturas acima da média


----------



## a410ree (7 Abr 2013 às 19:55)

Agreste disse:


> Esperemos que arranque a temporada de trovoadas primaveris. Aqueles inícios de tarde com cumulonimbus em crescimento.



Mas é que era mesmo bem bom


----------



## frederico (7 Abr 2013 às 20:49)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Palpite dele, não é, basta ver o GFS, onde para o Minho dá acumulados acima dos 100 mm até dia 15, e o ECM corrobora nisso.
> 
> Não vejo, assim tanta discrepância em relação ao ano passado, as temperaturas andam iguais, isto sim é temperaturas normais e não 25ºC ou 30ºC como fez em anos anteriores. Ainda, o ano passado, Maio bateu o recorde absoluto de temperatura máxima em Faro em vários graus, isso sim é anormalidade, este ano está tudo dentro da normalidade. Calor que venha só em Junho e já é bom.



Isto não é normal Algarvio, hoje o termómetro do meu carro não passou dos 11ºC! A máxima média em Janeiro para o Porto ronda os 14ºC. As temperaturas estão MUITO abaixo da média.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (8 Abr 2013 às 00:01)

frederico disse:


> Isto não é normal Algarvio, hoje o termómetro do meu carro não passou dos 11ºC! A máxima média em Janeiro para o Porto ronda os 14ºC. As temperaturas estão MUITO abaixo da média.



Boa noite Caro Colega,

Concordo!! Hoje pelos arredores de Braga e Guimarães verifiquei temperaturas bem frescas e baixas para a época do ano (pelas 13H algumas zonas mais abrigadas registavam valores entre 7.5 e 9ºC). 

Quase arrisco dizer que hoje estivemos alguns graus abaixo da média.

Cmps.


----------



## trovoadas (8 Abr 2013 às 00:23)

frederico disse:


> Isto não é normal Algarvio, hoje o termómetro do meu carro não passou dos 11ºC! A máxima média em Janeiro para o Porto ronda os 14ºC. As temperaturas estão MUITO abaixo da média.



Sim não está muito normal... mesmo aqui para o Algarve que desde Fevereiro não temos uma máxima superior ou até igual (penso eu) a 20ºc. As culturas que estão atrasadas depois de um mês de chuva intensa e que seria de esperar que disparassem nestes dias soalheiros também não avançam devido à temperatura. O meus medidores naturais de temperatura não falham As parreiras ainda mal têm espigas e os "lamprantos" ainda não floriram, sinónimo de temperatura média ainda baixa... Estamos a falar do litoral Algarvio e daqui a pouco a meio do mês de Abril. Vamos ver o que se passará nos próximos dias mas a tendência parece ser de subida das temperaturas, talvez para valores normais para a época. Aquela tendência da dorsal vir para cima de nós lá para o próximo fim de semana e com temperaturas entre 25º e 30º parece que se começa a desvanecer, mas nesta altura do campeonato tudo é possível. Garantido é a continuação de chuva nas regiões do Norte e parece não ser assim tão pouca (um dilúvio para qualquer Algarvio)


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (9 Abr 2013 às 12:04)

Agora que vem aí calor é que isto está tão parado....


----------



## Agreste (9 Abr 2013 às 12:07)

Se estiver algum vento 2 coisas vão acontecer... a dispersão de polen e os mosquitos.


----------



## boreas (9 Abr 2013 às 12:24)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa noite Caro Colega,
> 
> Concordo!! Hoje pelos arredores de Braga e Guimarães verifiquei temperaturas bem frescas e baixas para a época do ano (pelas 13H algumas zonas mais abrigadas registavam valores entre 7.5 e 9ºC).
> 
> ...



tb confirmo isso


----------



## Sunrise (9 Abr 2013 às 12:51)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Agora que vem aí calor é que isto está tão parado....



Como estamos de temperaturas para além de dia 13 de Abril?


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Abr 2013 às 13:21)

Não convém avançar mais. Lembrem se que o "calor" era para ter vindo antes e a umas "meras" 100 e poucas horas o cenário foi do 80 para o 8. As temperaturas irão aumentar, isso é certo já, mas não é seguro fazer previsões a mais de 100h, e mesmo assim...


----------



## Norther (9 Abr 2013 às 13:55)

quando o tempo aquecer com a atmosfera instável e esta humidade toda no solo deve dar umas belas trovoadas este ano


----------



## boneli (9 Abr 2013 às 18:27)

Até Domingo e pelo menos aqui no Norte ainda vamos ter uns dias de chuva...a partir de Domingo para já os modelos indicam Sol mas essas temperaturas que já vi aqui a ultima RUN já tirou. Vamos ver..


----------



## Jota 21 (9 Abr 2013 às 19:37)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Agora que vem aí calor é que isto está tão parado....



O Anticiclone dos Açores está como o país: precisa de um empréstimo, neste caso de força. 
Veremos se é desta. Bem precisamos.


----------



## Sunrise (9 Abr 2013 às 20:12)

Jota 21 disse:


> O Anticiclone dos Açores está como o país: precisa de um empréstimo, neste caso de força.
> Veremos se é desta. Bem precisamos.



Se dependesse de mim já lhe tinha dado a minha força toda,tal é a ânsia por bom tempo e temperaturas altas


----------



## srr (9 Abr 2013 às 22:14)

Norther disse:


> quando o tempo aquecer com a atmosfera instável e esta humidade toda no solo deve dar umas belas trovoadas este ano



Tambem estou com essa espectativa...a erva tem 2 mtos de altura em mtos sitios.


----------



## Zapiao (9 Abr 2013 às 23:42)

srr disse:


> Tambem estou com essa espectativa...a erva tem 2 mtos de altura em mtos sitios.



Nao estás a confundir com canas?


----------



## ELJICUATRO (10 Abr 2013 às 00:04)

boneli disse:


> Até Domingo e pelo menos aqui no Norte ainda vamos ter uns dias de chuva...a partir de Domingo para já os modelos indicam Sol mas essas temperaturas que já vi aqui a ultima RUN já tirou. Vamos ver..



Boa noite Caro Colega,


A chuva já deve regressar amanhã (4ªFeira) mas em modo "Light".

5ªFeira ao início da madrugada os principais mesoescalares prevêem precipitação importante para o Minho e Douro Litoral (IPMA já lançou o aviso amarelo para essas regiões).

Domingo à tarde c/ a aproximação de outra nova frente será expectável eventuais trovoadas dispersas no NW devido a temperaturas à superficie mais altas, mas ainda por confirmar!!!

Quanto à próxima semana tudo indica neste momento o regresso das altas pressões à Península Ibérica c/ temperaturas mais apropriadas (mais primaveris). As máximas na segunda metade da próxima semana podem perfeitamente chegar aos 22-23º por exemplo à cidade de Braga e mais no centro e sul. Veremos mas acho que o inverno já está a queimar os últimos cartuchos no nosso cantinho. Pelo menos é a opinião de várias pessoas entendidas na matéria.

Cmps.


----------



## Norther (10 Abr 2013 às 13:17)

Segunda e terça feira talvez apareçam as primeiras belas trovoadas de primavera, é esperar pelas próximas actualizações 







[/URL]






[/URL] 






[/URL]


----------



## trovoadas (10 Abr 2013 às 13:43)

Sim o GFS já vê essa possibilidade  Nas cartas do GFS a mancha de instabilidade é bastante notória atingindo praticamente todo o interior de Portugal continental. Segundo este modelo por esses dias teremos uma bolsa de ar frio a desprender-se de um cavado a Norte e a descer em latitude de Norte para sul até ao Atlântico entre Marrocos e Portugal continental. Aliado a isto teremos a entrada de calor à superfície com temperaturas já acima dos 20ºc mais a radiação solar que nesta altura já é bastante intensa. Vamos aguardar!


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Abr 2013 às 15:09)

De facto esta última saída do GFS está um mimo, não só tinhamos finalmente temperaturas primaveris como também algumas trovoadas, estas mais prováveis pelo interior. Ainda falta bastante tempo, mas é quase certo que teremos uma mudança de padrão na próxima semana. 

Até lá, o Norte ainda vai levar com bastante água, especialmente amanhã. O IPMA já lançou o aviso laranja para o Minho, é certo que o solos estão menos saturados e os caudais dos rios controlados, mas a precipitação vai voltar a ser de quantidades importantes.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (10 Abr 2013 às 17:43)

Ruipedroo disse:


> De facto esta última saída do GFS está um mimo, não só tinhamos finalmente temperaturas primaveris como também algumas trovoadas, estas mais prováveis pelo interior. Ainda falta bastante tempo, mas é quase certo que teremos uma mudança de padrão na próxima semana.
> 
> Até lá, o Norte ainda vai levar com bastante água, especialmente amanhã. O IPMA já lançou o aviso laranja para o Minho, é certo que o solos estão menos saturados e os caudais dos rios controlados, mas a precipitação vai voltar a ser de quantidades importantes.



Boa tarde Caro Colega,

Realmente o GFS parece ver bastante atividade elétrica principalmente para o interior centro-sul do país entre a próxima 2ª e 3ªFeira. Seria sem dúvida as primeiras e importantes trovoadas da primavera!!! É pena o litoral NW não ter todo o potencial para um verdadeiro festival de luzes!!! Situação que iremos acompanhar neste fórum.


----------



## David sf (10 Abr 2013 às 20:48)

Para as próximas horas prevê-se bastante precipitação na noroeste do país, de origem essencialmente orográfica. ALADIN, NAE e WRF da Meteogalicia estão relativamente consensuais a preverem cerca de 80 mm na região do Gerês até ao meio dia de amanhã.

NAE:







WRF - MG:






Depois desta frente, pode-se dizer que começa a primavera nas regiões a Sul do Mondego, sendo que no Norte do país, será preciso esperar mais 24 horas para que tal aconteça. Clara mudança de padrão, anticiclone em cima ou muito próximo da Península Ibérica, dias soalheiros, temperaturas máximas entre os 20 e os 25ºC (podendo até ser um pouco mais altas no Interior Sul e nos locais habitualmente mais quentes). Este período de estabilidade deverá durar pelo menos uma semana, mas provavelmente ate durará mais.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Abr 2013 às 22:25)

David sf disse:


> Depois desta frente, pode-se dizer que começa a primavera nas regiões a Sul do Mondego, sendo que no Norte do país, será preciso esperar mais 24 horas para que tal aconteça. Clara mudança de padrão, anticiclone em cima ou muito próximo da Península Ibérica, dias soalheiros, temperaturas máximas entre os 20 e os 25ºC (podendo até ser um pouco mais altas no Interior Sul e nos locais habitualmente mais quentes). Este período de estabilidade deverá durar pelo menos uma semana, mas provavelmente ate durará mais.



Para Domingo/Segunda-feira teremos a passagem de um cavado sobre a Península, originando a entrada ar mais fresco no litoral oeste e a possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas particularmente nas regiões do interior.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Abr 2013 às 22:37)

Quiça pra semana já dê pra dar um salto à praia! Para banhos no mar não dará, mas para banhos de sol seguramente!

Diagrama para Cascais:






Nota-se perfeitamente que o padrão vai efectivamente mudar!


----------



## Maria Papoila (11 Abr 2013 às 10:25)

Flaviense21 disse:


> _ Para banhos no mar não dará, mas para banhos de sol seguramente!_
> 
> Acho que vai dar  O Windguru da 1,8 a 2 m e periodo 10. Vai estar para mim - o pior é que vai estar bom para umas quantas centenas deles tb  Paciencia, há-de haver uma ondinha só para mim pelo menos
> Assim despache eu tudo o que tenho para fazer e consiga descansar no fds ... (o cesto dos papeis é sempre uma alternativa a ponderar  )


----------



## joselamego (11 Abr 2013 às 12:29)

Falando em previsões. a partir deste sábado virá o sol e subida temperatura, no norte e centro a rondar, em média, cerca de 23, 24 graus (terça, quarta e quinta da próxima semana), depois até ao dia 26 deverá ser sempre sol e a presença do anticiclone. Só lá para os últimos dias de abril é que poderá haver alguma chuva.Até lá sol e mais sol, claro que com temperaturas mais elevadas no sul.


----------



## beachboy30 (11 Abr 2013 às 12:48)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Flaviense21 disse:
> 
> 
> > _ Para banhos no mar não dará, mas para banhos de sol seguramente!_
> ...


----------



## 1337 (11 Abr 2013 às 13:49)

beachboy30 disse:


> Maria Papoila disse:
> 
> 
> > De facto cara colega do mar , tudo indica que os próximos tempos irão ser soalheiros. Parece incrível a mudança de padrão, face aos dias/semanas que temos tido, inclusivamente hoje, mas amanhã inicia-se de facto a mudança de padrão. Ver para crer .
> ...


----------



## Maria Papoila (11 Abr 2013 às 15:20)

1337;375854 a Primavera não é só sol e calor como tu pensas [/QUOTE disse:
			
		

> Ok não é só sol e calor. Também aguaceiros e trovoada com sol, calor, enfim... todas as Estações numa só mas com o mar (mesmo de nunca negligenciar) mais "soft"  um sol mais reconfortante e um vento menos agressivo  Tudo isto com a sorte de uma ondinha certa e ... É o dia perfeito
> p.s. o mar do fds vem da tempestade por isso quando vem o"set" deve ser valente não ? Ai, ok, logo se vê!


----------



## stormy (11 Abr 2013 às 15:23)

1337 disse:


> beachboy30 disse:
> 
> 
> > A primavera já se iniciou no dia 21 de Março, a Primavera não é só sol e calor como tu pensas
> ...


----------



## stormy (11 Abr 2013 às 15:26)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Ok não é só sol e calor. Também aguaceiros e trovoada com sol, calor, enfim... todas as Estações numa só mas com o mar (mesmo de nunca negligenciar) mais "soft"  um sol mais reconfortante e um vento menos agressivo  Tudo isto com a sorte de uma ondinha certa e ... É o dia perfeito
> p.s. o mar do fds vem da tempestade por isso quando vem o"set" deve ser valente não ? Ai, ok, logo se vê!



Para surf/body  parece que terás condições boazinhas, embora o swell seja frouxo vamos ter boas possibilidades de vento off/side off principalmente durante a manhã, já a partir de Sabado.

Com essa tempestade no Atlantico ( dificil de prever para já) poderá entrar bom mar de fundo sim


----------



## Geiras (11 Abr 2013 às 16:20)

Tal como opinei aqui há uns dias, quando o calor chegasse, chegaria em força!

Ainda faltam bastantes dias, mas segue-se a tendência...


----------



## jorgeanimal (11 Abr 2013 às 17:07)

Com precisão a primavera deste ano começou no dia 20 de março.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (11 Abr 2013 às 20:22)




----------



## ruka (11 Abr 2013 às 22:22)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


>



de facto uma carta bastante rara nos últimos tempos... será que vai acontecer... certa para já é uma subida da temperatura a partir de sábado e com valores que podem chegar perto dos 30 na 4feira em alguns locais


----------



## ELJICUATRO (11 Abr 2013 às 22:25)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


>



Boa noite Caro Colega,

Realmente a run 12Z do Europeu, mostra a ISO 20 (850 hPa) a cobrir a zona de Lisboa e o sul do território e ainda estamos em Abril! 

Se realmente for o caso será um Domingo (21 Abril) de verão nessas zonas c/ ajuda da poderosa dorsal africana!!!

Veremos os próximos outputs com calma!

Cmps.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (11 Abr 2013 às 22:51)

ruka disse:


> de facto uma carta bastante rara nos últimos tempos... será que vai acontecer... certa para já é uma subida da temperatura a partir de sábado e com valores que podem chegar perto dos 30 na 4feira em alguns locais



Boa noite Caro Colega,

Acho que essa saída do ECM parece um pouco isolada face ao GFS que é mais cauteloso ao modelar maior instabilidade. Mesmo assim e tendo em conta a distância temporal (+220 Horas) a sinóptica é claramente primaveril e espera-se nesse fim de semana condições bastante agradáveis para atividades ao ar livre.

Poderá vir calor razoável ou "pesado" para a época do ano. O inverno a ficar cada vez para trás com esses cenários!  

Cmps.


----------



## Cluster (12 Abr 2013 às 00:13)

Off topic, nunca vi tanto pessoal animado com a "chegada" da primavera, mas percebe-se depois de um inverno mais rigoroso que o costume: )


----------



## trovoadas (12 Abr 2013 às 01:20)

Por aqui soube-me a pouco 
Em relação aos próximos dias estou a ver com alguma apreensão essas previsões. No entanto é bem possível que se concretizem. Depois de um cenário como o que tivemos de chuva e temperaturas abaixo da média é normal que a temperatura dê um salto no "restabelecer do equílibrio". Esperemos que após essa normalização do ciclo se dê a possibilidade para a entrada de um padrão mais Primaveril com a habitual instabilidade associada e temperaturas já mais quentinhas. Para já, nas saídas de ontem dos principais modelos foi bem evidente, a tendência para a formação de uma cut'off ali a pairar sobre os Açores e sempre bem longe do continente. Tal cenário arrasta calor vindo de sul para a Península e até ao UK. No ano passado em Maio tivemos recordes de temperatura numa situação semelhante. Quanto a instabilidade talvez só apareça na última semana do mês. 
Vamos então aproveitar a chegada da Primavera


----------



## frederico (12 Abr 2013 às 01:30)

jorgeanimal disse:


> Com precisão a primavera deste ano começou no dia 20 de março.



Bem em clima temos de distinguir a Primavera astronómica da Primavera climatológica. O mesmo sucede com as outras estações do ano. Por exemplo, o Verão climatológico no Algarve dura cerca de 5 meses. A Primavera climatológica algarvia começa antes do dia 20, lá para o final de Fevereiro. Depende de região para região. Saudações.


----------



## stormy (12 Abr 2013 às 11:58)

frederico disse:


> Bem em clima temos de distinguir a Primavera astronómica da Primavera climatológica. O mesmo sucede com as outras estações do ano. Por exemplo, o Verão climatológico no Algarve dura cerca de 5 meses. A Primavera climatológica algarvia começa antes do dia 20, lá para o final de Fevereiro. Depende de região para região. Saudações.



E ainda tens a Primavera solar, que é o periodo entre inicio de Fevereiro e inicio de Maio, marcando a altura do ano entre o terço do ano com menor radiação solar, e o terço do ano com mais radiação solar.

Isto tem algumas aplicações na meteorologia, por exemplo, a partir de meados de Fevereiro é mais facil teres actividade convectiva dependente do aquecimento diurno, em vez de estar tão dependente do arrasto dinamico de ar quente desde sul, como acontece geralmente entre Novembro e Janeiro.

Por outro lado, no Verão solar ( Inicio de Maio a inicio de Agosto), quando há ondas de calor estas estão menos dependentes da advecção de ar quente ( p exT850hpa), pois o aquecimento diurno é muito forte, fazendo com que uma iso 20 em Julho ou inicio de Agosto facilmente garanta mais de 40ºC, enquanto em Setembro ou Outubro dificilmente tenhas mais de 35ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Abr 2013 às 12:25)

Vem aí o Calor: 







O ano hidrológico foi fraquito, por aqui, o mês de Abril vai ser seco por aqui, talvez ocorra alguma coisa no final do mês, é onde o GFS mostra algo. O ano passado, a máxima do mês de Abril, por aqui, foi de 23.6ºC, a partir de amanhã esta máxima do ano passado será facilmente batida, com vários dias com a temperatura nos 25ºC ou mais.


----------



## beachboy30 (12 Abr 2013 às 22:06)

Boas noites .

Bom, estava só à espera do ensemble do ECMWF que, uma vez mais, confirma a run operacional.

Se todos os principais modelos estão concordantes para a semana que aí vem, com o AA muito perto da P.I., geopotenciais a 500 hPa elevados com dias muito soalheiros e temperaturas à superfície a praticamente ultrapassar os 20/25 graus no continente, é a partir do fim de semana que começam as divergências. E que divergências entre GFS/GEFS e ECMWF. O primeiro aponta para uma mudança de padrão radical a partir desse fim de semana enquanto o ECMWF reforça o padrão desta próxima semana, carregando ainda mais nas temperaturas devido à ação conjunta de um poderoso cavado na zona dos Açores (que aparentemente poderá resultar numa "cut-off" nessa zona) e um anti-ciclone na zona do sul de França, que puxará a dorsal africana bem para cima do continente.

Vai ser engraçado seguir a evolução, até porque tanto GFS (run das 0h e 12h) como ECMWF têm insistido nos seus respetivos cenários nos últimos 2 dias.

Uma vez mais, e até porque o ensemble o confirma, vou acreditar no ECMWF , embora se se concretizasse, tínhamos um Verão antecipado para os próximos tempos...

Mas ainda falta muito tempo. Acompanhar.


----------



## GabKoost (12 Abr 2013 às 23:37)

beachboy30 disse:


> Vai ser engraçado seguir a evolução, até porque tanto GFS (run das 0h e 12h) como ECMWF têm insistido nos seus respetivos cenários nos últimos 2 dias.
> 
> Uma vez mais, e até porque o ensemble o confirma, vou acreditar no ECMWF , embora se se concretizasse, tínhamos um Verão antecipado para os próximos tempos...
> 
> Mas ainda falta muito tempo. Acompanhar.



E de facto, o GFS, insiste no regresso das superfícies frontais em breve..

Pessoalmente não me importaria. Prefiro um cenário de primavera (subida das temperaturas e do regresso do sol, intermitente com algumas frentes passageiras e instabilidade) típico do que dorsais malucas a vir do nada depois de 6 meses de chuva!

GO GFS!!


----------



## manchester (13 Abr 2013 às 01:18)

E realmente a 1 semana de distância confirma-se a total discrepância entre os 2 modelos conforme esta imagem demonstra (quanto mais não seja fica para memória futura )


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Abr 2013 às 13:17)

Ui, previsão de 28ºC e 29ºC na 4ª feira e 5ªfeira para aqui e depois roda para norte, ainda chegamos ao 40ºC em Abril.  Parece-me que 4ª e 5ª feira serão dias bem quentes, depois existe uma tendência clara para descer as temperaturas e o site do IPMA, por exemplo, dá uma queda de 10ºC de 5ª feira para 5ªfeira, passa de 29ºC para 19ºC em Lisboa. Existe alguma tendência para uma cut-off depois desse calor, agora se vai existir ou não ainda é muito cedo. Passamos logo do 8 para 80.


----------



## Brunomc (13 Abr 2013 às 15:25)

Olhem só para o CAPE/LI ás 156h


----------



## beachboy30 (13 Abr 2013 às 19:53)

Viva .

E eis que, sem grande surpresa, o GFS/GEFS colou-se ao ECMWF, que mantém a sua previsão dos últimos 2 dias run após run operacional (resta aguardar pelo ensemble), prevendo um final da próxima semana "escaldante" para a época do ano, com a ISO 20 a 850 hPa aqui tão perto. Só não será mais escaldante pois ainda estamos em Abril.

Tudo isto resultado de um poderoso cavado (que deverá dar origem a uma "cut-off") na zona dos Açores que, em conjunto com uma zona anti-ciclónica na nossa zona, fará subir a dorsal africana sobre a P.I., especialmente Portugal continental.

É certo que ainda faltam muitas horas, mas o ECMWF tem sido muito coerente nas suas runs operacionais, e o ensemble tem confirmado essas runs e quando assim é...

Quanto à semana que vai entrar, já se sabe: tempo estável, tempo soalheiro, com subida gradual das temperaturas (2f deverá manter). Quiçá possibilidade de umas trovoadas no interior?...


----------



## ELJICUATRO (14 Abr 2013 às 00:45)

beachboy30 disse:


> Viva .
> 
> E eis que, sem grande surpresa, o GFS/GEFS colou-se ao ECMWF, que mantém a sua previsão dos últimos 2 dias run após run operacional (resta aguardar pelo ensemble), prevendo um final da próxima semana "escaldante" para a época do ano, com a ISO 20 a 850 hPa aqui tão perto. Só não será mais escaldante pois ainda estamos em Abril.
> 
> ...



Boa noite,

A Dorsal deverá subir na segunda metade da próxima semana a todos os níveis fazendo que as Temperaturas máximas possam chegar mesmo aos 30ºC no Alentejo.

Os 3 principais modelos (UKMO / ECM / GFS) parecem estar em perfeita sintonia.

Cmps.


----------



## Aurélio (14 Abr 2013 às 00:47)

Bom parece que vem aí o Verão, se já para amanhã dão as temperaturas que dão imagine-se quando a ISO 20 estiver por cá ou bem perto seguramente chega-se aos 30º no interior alentejano !


----------



## trovoadas (14 Abr 2013 às 01:55)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom parece que vem aí o Verão, se já para amanhã dão as temperaturas que dão imagine-se quando a ISO 20 estiver por cá ou bem perto seguramente chega-se aos 30º no interior alentejano !



Pode ser que seja o "mote" para termos um mês de Maio mais ameno e algo mais activo. Bom também ainda não está nada definido...ainda falta alguns dias. A ver se na realidade as temperaturas são um pouquito mais baixas 
Depois é esperar por alguma instabilidade...onde anda ela??


----------



## Aurélio (14 Abr 2013 às 11:01)

trovoadas disse:


> Pode ser que seja o "mote" para termos um mês de Maio mais ameno e algo mais activo. Bom também ainda não está nada definido...ainda falta alguns dias. A ver se na realidade as temperaturas são um pouquito mais baixas
> Depois é esperar por alguma instabilidade...onde anda ela??



Pois no dia de hoje, com a nova run houve um corte de cerca de 5ºC em relação ás temperaturas quer no GFS quer no ECM !


----------



## Agreste (14 Abr 2013 às 11:09)

Saiu do fim de semana e passou para os dias de semana... mas a vaga de calor continua a estar lá.


----------



## Aurélio (14 Abr 2013 às 11:32)

Agreste disse:


> Saiu do fim de semana e passou para os dias de semana... mas a vaga de calor continua a estar lá.



O ECM para aqui tinha ontem á noite temperaturas entre os 25º a 29º, Lisboa entre 29 a 33º C, Beja idem .... e tudo isso nesta run foi cortado ...
O calor continua lá mas bem mais suave e a iso 20 bem mais longe.
Assim se se confirmar teremos temperaturas algo mais normais para a época.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Abr 2013 às 12:07)

espero que os modelos voltem a colocar o calor que se previa ontem


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Abr 2013 às 15:27)

Ao contrario do meu palpite ca esta o sol para ficar. O calor e que parece que foi adiado. Deveremos ter toda a semana temperaturas nos 22,23º no Norte e um pouco mais elevadas no Centro e Sul, nada de anormal. O GFS modela chuva e frio a partir das 284 h. Ainda falta muito.


----------



## jpalhais (14 Abr 2013 às 16:39)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> espero que os modelos voltem a colocar o calor que se previa ontem



Porquê ?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Abr 2013 às 16:42)

porque seria interessante


----------



## lismen (14 Abr 2013 às 18:34)

Eu não quero ser desmancha prazeres Meteo Alentejo mas as temperaturas que estão agora estão muito bem para media do mês não e necessário vir tanto calor antes pelo contrario desde que fique assim sem chover já e bem bom.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Abr 2013 às 18:56)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> porque seria interessante



Então também seria interessante que estivessem 10ºC de máxima em Lisboa, visto que é anormal nesta época do ano. Sou da opinião do lismen, as temperaturas previstas já são muito agradáveis para os dias que temos tido, calor a mais nesta época é desnecessário, visto que nem estamos em épocas de _férias balneares_...


----------



## amando96 (14 Abr 2013 às 20:23)

Qual é o interesse de estar calor num país quente? nevar no Sul em Agosto é que era interessante...


----------



## trovoadas (14 Abr 2013 às 23:18)

A natureza sabe o que faz! Vão dar uma volta pela serra e deixem-se de praias(ainda não é altura para tal) alarguem os horizontes...vão ver a explosão de verde e de cores que está lá fora...Impressionante! Espectacular ! É só o que tenho a dizer. Temperaturas muito elevadas nesta altura do campeonato e depois sem "humidade" à vista não seria nada benéfico. Vamos aguardar...ainda tenho confiança na natureza


----------



## jpalhais (14 Abr 2013 às 23:29)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> porque seria interessante



Interessante era continuar a chover e frio , isso sim


----------



## joselamego (14 Abr 2013 às 23:38)

Há uns dias atrás, os modelos davam como certo a partir desta semana calor, até excessivo para a época.
Agora já não, dizem que dá sol, mas temperaturas normais.
Eu penso que até final abril, a temperatura como é normal, andará pelo litoral norte, pela casa dos 20 e poucos graus, no centro e sul um pouco mais. No interior não deverá passar muitos dos 25 graus.
Ou seja nem é muito frio e nem muito quente como antes falavam aqui no fórum.
Quanto à chuva, se ela vier será lá para os últimos dias de abril.


----------



## MSantos (14 Abr 2013 às 23:44)

Vamos lá pessoal, vamos fazer posts construtivos e não encher o tópico de "palha" 

Depois de tantos dias cinzentos e chuvosos, parece mesmo que algum sol e calor veio para ficar, pelo menos durante uns 5/6 dias!


----------



## Scan_Ferr (15 Abr 2013 às 05:15)

Ao menos já dá para tirar as t-shirts do armário...


----------



## c.bernardino (15 Abr 2013 às 08:57)

joselamego disse:


> Há uns dias atrás, os modelos davam como certo a partir desta semana calor, até excessivo para a época.
> Agora já não, dizem que dá sol, mas temperaturas normais.



A tua observação é de salientar. As temperaturas "escaldantes"  eram para 4afeira (17) e fim de semana (20 e 21). Ou seja , o pessoal estava a fazer leituras com muuiiitos dias de antecedência.

Os modelos não dão nada como certo, nós é que os *queremos *ver dessa maneira. 
Confiar num modelo, mesmo nos melhores, a muitos dias de distância é um risco. Por vezes acaba por se assemelhar a um ato de adivinhação, principalmente quando estamos em mudança de padrão (os modelos ficam mais instáveis, naturalmente).

O que é certo é que hoje fui ver a saída do GFS das 0h, e nada de ISO 20, mesmo o 15 só passa pelo sul de fugida. se compararmos isso com o que se via há uns dias... estou com isso a dizer que o GFS é mau? não! Simplesmente a atmosfera é um sistema não-linear dificilimo de modelar e nós estamos a tentar esticar as previsões longe demais.

abc

Carlos


----------



## boneli (15 Abr 2013 às 12:33)

c.bernardino disse:


> A tua observação é de salientar. As temperaturas "escaldantes"  eram para 4afeira (17) e fim de semana (20 e 21). Ou seja , o pessoal estava a fazer leituras com muuiiitos dias de antecedência.
> 
> Os modelos não dão nada como certo, nós é que os *queremos *ver dessa maneira.
> Confiar num modelo, mesmo nos melhores, a muitos dias de distância é um risco. Por vezes acaba por se assemelhar a um ato de adivinhação, principalmente quando estamos em mudança de padrão (os modelos ficam mais instáveis, naturalmente).
> ...




Ora nem mais..nós vemos apenas aquilo que queremos nem que seja a 300 horas  ...depois já se sabe! Já se falava em altas temperaturas até fizeram referência a vaga de calor sem ela nunca ter existido e olhamos agora para os modelos a curto prazo ou para esta semana e vemos temperaturas normais para a época do ano!!!


----------



## trovoadas (15 Abr 2013 às 12:44)

Parece que amanhã e Quarta-feira serão dias quentinhos essencialmente no Sul com a temperatura a aproximar-se dos 30ºc na Quarta no interior Alentejano. Faro deverá chegar aos 27ºc. A partir de Quinta volta a refrescar para temperaturas mais normais para a época, se é que alguma vez fuja da normalidade  Quanto a convecção não há nada de relevante a assinalar, talvez  haja alguma actividade lá mais para o fim de semana nas regiões do interior.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Abr 2013 às 16:00)

trovoadas disse:


> Parece que amanhã e Quarta-feira serão dias quentinhos essencialmente no Sul com a temperatura a aproximar-se dos 30ºc na Quarta no interior Alentejano. Faro deverá chegar aos 27ºc. A partir de Quinta volta a refrescar para temperaturas mais normais para a época, se é que alguma vez fuja da normalidade  Quanto a convecção não há nada de relevante a assinalar, talvez  haja alguma actividade lá mais para o fim de semana nas regiões do interior.



Eu diria que 5ª feira vai ser o dia mais quente pelo Algarve e pode atingir os 30ºC, com o vento de norte e isso já sabemos como funciona tipo forno para o Algarve.


----------



## Aurélio (15 Abr 2013 às 20:57)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Eu diria que 5ª feira vai ser o dia mais quente pelo Algarve e pode atingir os 30ºC, com o vento de norte e isso já sabemos como funciona tipo forno para o Algarve.



Neste momento não existe muito calor acumulado, nem lá perto e duvido que se passe dos 27º C aqui e 29/30º C no Alentejo.

Paulatinamente a medio prazo tem sido retirado calor .... e parece que agora vai demorar uma eternidade até voltar a chover !


----------



## joselamego (15 Abr 2013 às 22:14)

Boa noite,

conforme os modelos assim o indicam, os dias de mais calor esta semana, será amanhã e quarta, no alentejo e algarve entre os 28 e 29 graus. 
No litoral entre os 17/22 graus.
No interior de norte ao centro, entre os 23/25 graus.
Resumindo o calor excessivo não vem e depois a partir de quinta as temperaturas descem.
O sol pelo menos até finais de abril deverá ser o rei. Depois, penso que poderá haver um ou outro dia de aguaceiros com trovoada.


----------



## david 6 (17 Abr 2013 às 17:53)

8 distritos em amarelo a partir de amanha 9h até dia 19 às 3h por causa do vento do norte com rajadas que podem chegar aos 70km/h


----------



## Aurélio (18 Abr 2013 às 18:54)

Boas, 

É certo que nesta altura do ano em que se formam normalmente as cut-offs, é dificil ver uma previsão fiável a mais de 120 horas, mas olhando ao ensemble de vários modelos parece haver condições para termos uma mudança de padrão, devido a uma cut-off a partir do dia 27 especialmente ....

Também pode acontecer o reverso da medalha a depressão ficar no meio do atlântico e dar-nos com um forno em cima da "tola".

O que acham?


----------



## joselamego (18 Abr 2013 às 22:59)

Boa noite a todos,

depois de analisar, ver modelos e gráficos,
penso e não o único, os próprios modelos europeu e GFS já o começam a indicar, que os ultimos dias de abril e primeiros de maio, poderão ser de instabilidade, ou seja mudança de padrão.
O anticiclone vai enfraquecer o vir uma cut off


----------



## Norther (19 Abr 2013 às 08:56)

esta mudança de padrão ja a via no CFS a algumas semanas, o GFS também o vê alguns dias e o ECMWF também, no domingo ate mete uma bela entrada de ar polar.


----------



## Agreste (19 Abr 2013 às 10:11)

Vai dar umas belas gripes. Uma descida de temperatura considerável. Algumas zonas podem ter 10ºC a menos em relação aos dias anteriores.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Abr 2013 às 10:20)

De certeza que a previsão ainda vai mudar.
ISO 0ºC já no fim de Abril é pouco provável


----------



## Agreste (19 Abr 2013 às 10:37)

Pode mudar tudo, pode ir tudo parar a Espanha, a descarga de ar frio pode dissolver-se. Neste momento o frio virá até aqui mudando as coisas.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Abr 2013 às 10:46)

Não acho nada de anormal a iso de 0ºC, até Maio pode perfeitamente ocorrer mais uma situação tal. Antigamente os nevões na Estrela eram até Maio e mesmo nas serras mais altas do norte.


----------



## belem (19 Abr 2013 às 11:12)

Previsões para dia 28 de Abril?

Cuidado com isso.


----------



## Aurélio (19 Abr 2013 às 14:08)

Aqui no sul em especial no Algarve estamos neste período com uma média das máximas cerca de 5º C acima do normal, pois a média das máximas em Abril é de apenas 20º C ao contrário do que alguns com memória muito selectiva tentam fazer parecer, mas isso é outro tema.

em relação aos modelos as temperaturas vão se manter nesta ordem de grandeza pelo menos nos próximos 6/7 dias, e depois para dia 28 uma brutal descida de temperatura.

Mas será mesmo assim ? 
Eu pessoalmente duvido aposto mais numa descida para os valores normais para esta altura do ano, e tudo a Espanha irá parar .... 

*Média do ensemble do ECM:*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jonyyy (19 Abr 2013 às 19:18)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não acho nada de anormal a iso de 0ºC, até Maio pode perfeitamente ocorrer mais uma situação tal. Antigamente os nevões na Estrela eram até Maio e mesmo nas serras mais altas do norte.



Sim é verdade, aqui pela minha terra a festa católica é sempre no 1º domingo de maio, e a minha mãe disse que já nevou algumas vezes no dia da festa recentemente é que não tem acontecido. Agora uma coisa é certa, uma descida brusca da temp. nessa altura é o pior que pode acontecer as culturas.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Abr 2013 às 20:04)

Como era de esperar, não vai vir frio nenhum


----------



## ELJICUATRO (20 Abr 2013 às 00:01)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não acho nada de anormal a iso de 0ºC, até Maio pode perfeitamente ocorrer mais uma situação tal. Antigamente os nevões na Estrela eram até Maio e mesmo nas serras mais altas do norte.



Boa noite Caro Colega,

Tens toda a razão e nunca é demais relembrar que neve até Maio nas serras mais altas do Norte é perfeitamente possível, os mais antigos confirmam isso!!
Ver a ISO 0ºC no norte quase em Maio não seria inédito pelo contrário.

Bom Fim de Semana a todos.

Cmps.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Abr 2013 às 11:58)

O GFS anda todo perdidinho! 

Cota 200/300m e 5 cm de neve no extremo norte em finais de Abril.







Deus nos livre de tal coisa, a vinha, a cereja, o centeio, etc, perdia-se tudo! 











Acho que devia ter colocado isto nas loucuras dos modelos mas...


----------



## Snifa (20 Abr 2013 às 12:39)

Flaviense21 disse:


> O GFS anda todo perdidinho!
> 
> 
> Acho que devia ter colocado isto nas loucuras dos modelos mas...



O ECM  0z mostra isto:












Até há uma "razoável" concordância entre os dois principais modelos, ambos têm lá a tendência para uma circulação de Norte com descida de temperaturas, mas a esta distância penso que o mais provável é acabarmos com uma corrente de Norte, com a bolsa de ar frio (depressão em altitude) mais deslocada para leste, descida de temperaturas, e provavelmente alguns aguaceiros fracos,eventualmente de neve a cotas altas....

Acho esta última run do GFS 6z um pouco exagerada...não é impossível... mas...

Claro que a iso 0 em finais de Abril, cobrindo boa parte do território pode perfeitamente acontecer, agora resta saber se virá acompanhada de uma depressão em altitude fria, centrada sobre Portugal,ou muito perto,  com capacidade de fazer nevar a cotas médias ou baixas.... é ir acompanhado...


----------



## CptRena (21 Abr 2013 às 10:05)

Bom dia

A saída das 00Z do GFS tirou toda a precipitação. Voltou tudo a 0,0.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (21 Abr 2013 às 12:35)

Snifa disse:


> O ECM  0z mostra isto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bom dia Snifa,

As saídas de hoje (ECM 0Z / GFS 6Z) mostram para o próximo fim de semana uma entrada de ar frio (em altitude) um pouco inabitual para finais de Abril para a nossa latitude, no entanto não seria nada de inédito, seria um "déjà-vu" nas décadas anteriores na PI.

Vejo uma tendência razoável (No GFS 6Z) para termos uma queda acentuada das T2M no sábado e no Domingo à tarde no Norte, pelo menos na cidade de Braga (mais afastada do mar comparando com o Porto) tudo é possível e poderíamos mesmo não passar dos 12-14ºC nessas 2 tardes e comparando com os 22-24ºC que tivemos até agora é uma diferença importante sem dúvida porque estamos a falar de finais de Abril e passaríamos temporariamente abaixo das médias.

Vamos acompanhar pelas próximas atualizações (ver o comportamente dessa bolsa de ar fria em altitude).

Bom Domingo a todos os colegas do forum.

Cmps.


----------



## Luso Meteo (21 Abr 2013 às 18:15)

Bem a confirmar-se o gfs 12 z teriamos neve no Norte no proximo sabado a cotas relativamente baixa (500-700)m. Será?


----------



## Agreste (22 Abr 2013 às 09:17)

Neve abaixo dos 1000mt pontualmente durante a noite e se houver precipitação porque ainda teremos de ver por onde vai entrar. A descida de temperaturas é considerável.


----------



## stormy (22 Abr 2013 às 12:09)

Muita dispersão para dia 28 e em diante.

Depressão no Mediterraneo, depressão no Atlantico, e interacção complexa entre estas e as depressões subpolares que passam bem a norte da PI.






Para dia 28-29 ( depois disso nem vale muito a pena analisar) as principais questões prendem-se com a evolução da depressão no Atlantico, em conjunto com a depressão que passa a norte no Reino Unido.

Se desde norte houver uma injecção forte de frio/vorticidade em altura, cedida pelas perturbações que passam a norte, é possivel que a depressão no Atlantico, perto dos Açores, fique ai bloqueada e reforçada, não permitindo o avanço do ar frio sobre a PI.

Por outro lado, se a interacção for fraca, é previsivel que o cavado desça sobre a PI, despejando uma massa de ar muito fria para a época, e em principio com fracas precipitações devido ao fluxo de norte, com fohen nas cordilheiras Galaico-Asturianas.


----------



## Sunrise (22 Abr 2013 às 13:30)

Agora que isto está tão bom e agradável vai desiludir?


----------



## Agreste (22 Abr 2013 às 22:56)

É apenas uma hipótese mas as saídas desta tarde, mais o GFS são tremendas... vai ser uma descida brusca das temperaturas. Espectacular.


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Abr 2013 às 03:04)

Era uma vez um Inverno que na azáfama da partida, azar dos Távoras, esqueceu-se da carteira e do telemóvel.
Dizia o frio à chuva:
-Vais lá tu . Eu não tenho lata.
-Eu !? És maluco. Este ano mal me podem ver. Já não se lembram sequer do meu cheiro em terra seca.
Não senhor. Também não tenho lata. Vamos os dois.
-Mas isso assim é ainda pior para a Primavera.
- Não tem mal. Pedimos desculpa pelo esquecimento.
Avisamos que vamos só reaver os objectos que nos fazem muita falta , seremos breves, e que só não viemos antes, para não estragar o 25 de Abril , sempre, um dia de Verão.
Vais ver que assim, explicadinho, perdoar-nos-ão a nossa intromissão.
-Convenceste-me. Deixa estar. Vou só eu.
-Se precisares de mim, diz.
.....e é por causa destes esquecimentos, que depois de uma Primavera a crescer , passos largos, firmes, os modelos apontam agora para  um fim de semana com o regresso do frio. Da chuva logo se verá.
Quantas vezes , estas  "falhas de memória" acontecem noutras Estações?


----------



## Agreste (23 Abr 2013 às 17:33)

No que diz respeito ao Algarve isto andará entre 8 a 13 graus de queda nas temperaturas máximas comparando a tarde de dia 26 com a tarde de dia 28.


----------



## Profetaa (24 Abr 2013 às 01:43)

Soberbo nimboestrato, essas tuas "historias" podiam dar um livro....



nimboestrato disse:


> Era uma vez um Inverno que na azáfama da partida, azar dos Távoras, esqueceu-se da carteira e do telemóvel.
> Dizia o frio à chuva:
> -Vais lá tu . Eu não tenho lata.
> -Eu !? És maluco. Este ano mal me podem ver. Já não se lembram sequer do meu cheiro em terra seca.
> ...


----------



## Norther (24 Abr 2013 às 08:57)

nimboestrato disse:


> Era uma vez um Inverno que na azáfama da partida, azar dos Távoras, esqueceu-se da carteira e do telemóvel.
> Dizia o frio à chuva:
> -Vais lá tu . Eu não tenho lata.
> -Eu !? És maluco. Este ano mal me podem ver. Já não se lembram sequer do meu cheiro em terra seca.
> ...




Adorei, muito bom :-)


----------



## Maria Papoila (24 Abr 2013 às 09:17)

O Windguru dá para a Ericeira um fim de semana com uma nortada valente e o mar vai estar enorme apesar do periodo ser 9 (deve estar todo estragadinho). Temperaturas entre os 11º e os 15º 





nimboestrato disse:


> Era uma vez um Inverno ... Quantas vezes , estas  "falhas de memória" acontecem noutras Estações?


----------



## Aurélio (24 Abr 2013 às 09:44)

Novidade do dia, menos frio, e muito menos chuva, para não dizer nenhuma isto no GFS e ECM, enquanto que os outros modelos mantiveram tudo como estava.

Espero agora não ver apenas chuva lá para final de Setembro apenas


----------



## rozzo (24 Abr 2013 às 10:49)

Ainda incerta a trajectória da cut-off do fim de semana, ainda alguma coisa irá mudar, anda a oscilar entre mais a Oeste ou mais a Este, e alguns modelos até a fazem ficar 2 dias "às voltinhas" em cima da península, por isso mais vale esperar mais 1 dia ou 2 para ver melhor.

Mas antes disso, já na 6ª poderá haver alguma convecção com aguaceiros e trovoadas no interior Norte e Centro:


----------



## Norther (24 Abr 2013 às 11:15)

esta saída das 6z do GFS dá cota neve para 300m no domingo para a Cova da Beira com alguma precipitação, seria memorável para mim se tal ocorresse


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Abr 2013 às 12:53)

Pelo Algarve, o dia de amanhã e 6ª feira deverão ser mais quentes, talvez atinja os 28ºC na 6ªfeira, devido ao vento norte e com ele o ar quente. Sábado não deverá haver uma descida muito significa talvez 3 a 4ºC, para Domingo já a descida é mais significativa por volta dos 6ºC - 8ºC. Por isso, quem quer aproveitar o fim de semana prolongado, o dia de amanhã e 6ª feira estão bons para a praia, no fim de semana já não é assim.

Quanto à precipitação, parece-me consensual que a secura vai continuar e o GFS até dia 10 de Maio não prevê mesmo nada para esta região na saída das 00, já a saída das 06 coloca a uma distância muito longe cerca de 300 horas e precipitação residual, por isso, não vejo nada de relevante nos modelos. 

Será que levamos com 6 meses de total ausência de precipitação no Algarve? Uma coisa é certa, este ano hidrológico resumuiu-se a Novembro e Março, tudo o resto foi seco a excepcionalmente seco, isto diz tudo.


----------



## Snifa (24 Abr 2013 às 13:16)

Previsão do IPMA para sábado:

Previsão para sábado, 27.abril.2013

*Céu geralmente pouco nublado, apresentando-se temporariamente
muito nublado nas regiões Norte e Centro, em especial no interior,
com ocorrência de aguaceiros que serão de neve acima
dos 600/800 metros.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante norte, soprando
moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h) no litoral oeste, com rajadas da
ordem dos 70 km/h, e nas terras altas.
Condições favoráveis à formação de geada no interior das regiões
Norte e Centro.
Descida de temperatura, mais acentuada da máxima.*

METEOROLOGISTA: Ricardo Tavares.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Atualizado a 24 de abril de 2013 às 10:37 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/

Tendo em conta a época do ano, uma cota de 600/800m é bastante baixa...penso que a precipitação se resumirá mais às zonas montanhosas do interior, com a descida de temperatura prevista, vento a soprar com rajadas fortes de Norte, o desconforto térmico será acentuado, em especial depois destes dias bem amenos...


----------



## ELJICUATRO (25 Abr 2013 às 02:36)

Snifa disse:


> Previsão do IPMA para sábado:
> 
> Previsão para sábado, 27.abril.2013
> 
> ...



Boa noite Snifa,

Sém duvida. Se houver precipitação mesmo que seja pouca, acho que vai haver surpresas com o elemento branco em alguns locais (altos) do interior Norte, a orografia, a posição exata e trajeto da tal bolsa de ar muito fria serão fundamentais para um evento raro nesta época do ano.

Nevar entre 600 e 800m quase em Maio é raro mas não impossível em Portugal Continental. Será certamente um evento bastante interessante sem dúvida, falta agora saber se vai tudo para os maciços montanhosos em Espanha.

Vamos deixar sair as próximas runs para termos melhor noção do potencial cenário reservado para o nosso cantinho.

Cmps.


----------



## stormy (25 Abr 2013 às 12:08)

Boas

Para amanhã, um cavado aproxima-se de norte em rápida amplificação.
Uma série de maximos de vorticidade translacionam em torno deste cavado, movendo-se rapidamente com conjunto com o forte jet polar, fornecendo forçamento dinamico.

Á superficie permanece uma massa de ar subtropical Atlantico transportada na circulação do Anticiclone dos Açores.
Durante a tarde sobre o interior da Peninsula Ibérica organiza-se uma depressão de origem térmica...ao longo da tarde a radiação solar intensa e a subida da temperatura actuarão sobre um coberto vegetal bem desenvolvido e solos ricos em agua, pelo que os processos de evapotranspiração deverão fornecer bastante agua ás camadas baixas da troposfera ( maximos de 8-10g/Kg de mixing pelas 18h).

Com a aproximação do cavado em altura, arrefecimento acentuado nos niveis médios e altos acompanhados de um notório abaixamento dos geopotenciais, gerarão bastante instabilidade termodinamica, com CAPE localmente em torno aos 500-900J/Kg e niveis de equilibrio acima dos -50ºC.

Em conjunto com o cavado, a aproximação do Jet deverá intensificar o fluxo em altura ( 8-12km), aumentando o shear especialmente no norte e centro de PT continental ( 30-50kts 0-8km), devido ao alinhamento do fluxo em altura com o fluxo á sfc esse shear será unidireccional.

Nos niveis médios ( 700-450hpa) permanecerá uma camada de ar mais seco de origem Africana, que actuará como Capping, favorecendo a acumulação de energia nos niveis baixos e depois a ocorrencia de granizo no seio das células que surgirem


*Sendo assim*, amanhã as condições são favoraveis á ocorrencia de aguaceiros e trovoadas, pontualmente fortes durante a tarde, com possibilidade de alguma situação de granizo forte.

No interior centro, onde mais energia e shear estão previstos, a possibilidade de uma situação isolada de granizo intenso, microburst e precipitação localmente excessiva satisfaz a colocação de um nivel laranja, até porque a ajuda da orografia dá-me bastante confiança no que toca ao efectivo desenvolvimento de convecção activa.

Mais a sul não há tantos mecanismos de gatilho, pelo que não arriscarei um nivel laranja.











Amarelo
- Possibilidade de aguaceiros e/ou trovoadas.
- Possibilidade de granizo.

Laranja
- Agauceiros e possibilidade de trovoadas.
- Possibilidade de granizo por vezes forte.
- Possibilidade de precipitação localmente excessiva.
- Possibilidade ( baixa) de rajadas associadas a down/microburst.


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Abr 2013 às 15:19)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa noite Snifa,
> 
> Sém duvida. Se houver precipitação mesmo que seja pouca, acho que vai haver surpresas com o elemento branco em alguns locais (altos) do interior Norte, a orografia, a posição exata e trajeto da tal bolsa de ar muito fria serão fundamentais para um evento raro nesta época do ano.
> 
> ...



Foi tudo alterado já só existe possibilidade de queda de neve, e para domingo acima dos 800/1000 metros durante a tarde, isto segundo o IPMA.


----------



## invent (25 Abr 2013 às 16:58)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Foi tudo alterado já só existe possibilidade de queda de neve, e para domingo acima dos 800/1000 metros durante a tarde, isto segundo o IPMA.



E, espero que nem sequer venha a cair, o tempo da neve já foi, e até foi um bom ano de neve..

Para além da neve, espero que não venham também as geadas, mas pelas previsões actuais vai ser difícil..


----------



## Mjhb (25 Abr 2013 às 20:02)

invent disse:


> E, espero que nem sequer venha a cair, o tempo da neve já foi, e até foi um bom ano de neve..
> 
> Para além da neve, espero que não venham também as geadas, mas pelas previsões actuais vai ser difícil..



Sim, está aqui a malta aos pulos pela neve, mas até eu que desespero por ver neve espero bem que não venha. Depois dum Março tão chuvoso, as pessoas aproveitaram estes dias quentes para semear os culturas para sustento próprio, e geadas e neve só vinham agravar ainda mais uma situação social e económica já por si degradante no interior do país.

Agora chuva, venha ela!


----------



## trovoadas (25 Abr 2013 às 21:58)

Por aqui as previsões não auguram nada de bom! Não pelo frio que ao que tudo indica será passageiro mas pela ausência de precipitação que teima em não aparecer nem nas previsões mais longínquas. Vamos ver se é agora que os modelos começam a meter os pés pelas mãos e isto fica mais imprevisível/interessante...parece que começa a aparecer um certo "caos" nos modelos com a possibilidade de formação de depressões no interior na península e cut-off's no Atlântico


----------



## jonyyy (25 Abr 2013 às 22:55)

Pedro disse:


> Sim, está aqui a malta aos pulos pela neve, mas até eu que desespero por ver neve espero bem que não venha. Depois dum Março tão chuvoso, as pessoas aproveitaram estes dias quentes para semear os culturas para sustento próprio, e geadas e neve só vinham agravar ainda mais uma situação social e económica já por si degradante no interior do país.
> 
> Agora chuva, venha ela!



Tem toda a razão, no entanto é bem típico do povo português, (e eu falo por mim) , que mal venham uns raios de sol fazer logo a sementeira, sabendo que o tempo do frio  possa ainda não ter acabado, "nós"  estamos é mal habituados.
Por exemplo, e só a titulo de curiosidade, existe um ditado de "nuestros hermanos" que diz:
"Lo invierno no hay terminado, hasta que los trinta dias de abril no hayan passado" ehehe
E por cá há um que diz: "Para Maio, guarda a velha o seu melhor cepo", ou seja em Maio ainda é passível de se ter a lareira acesa
Agora voltando ao frio, se vier como as previsões o indicam, pode estragar algumas coisitas, mas pode ser que não venha com muita intensidade
Cumps


----------



## Aurélio (25 Abr 2013 às 23:54)

jonyyy disse:


> Tem toda a razão, no entanto é bem típico do povo português, (e eu falo por mim) , que mal venham uns raios de sol fazer logo a sementeira, sabendo que o tempo do frio  possa ainda não ter acabado, "nós"  estamos é mal habituados.
> Por exemplo, e só a titulo de curiosidade, existe um ditado de "nuestros hermanos" que diz:
> "Lo invierno no hay terminado, hasta que los trinta dias de abril no hayan passado" ehehe
> E por cá há um que diz: "Para Maio, guarda a velha o seu melhor cepo", ou seja em Maio ainda é passível de se ter a lareira acesa
> ...



Tudo tem o seu tempo de ser semeado eu também já caí no engodo, de semear no bom tempo, ainda que fora de época, e o resultado foi desastroso, pois as culturas não desenvolveram, e portanto mais valia ter ficado quieto. Semear na lua correcta ou lá perto também revela-se fundamental para ter uma voa colheita..

Quanto aos modelos não se vislumbra qualquer sinal de chuva por estas bandas nem me lembro de quando é que choveu. Pois só sei é que 4 dias depois de ter terminado a chuva já eu andava a regar !

Fiquem bem


----------



## frederico (26 Abr 2013 às 00:30)

trovoadas disse:


> Por aqui as previsões não auguram nada de bom! Não pelo frio que ao que tudo indica será passageiro mas pela ausência de precipitação que teima em não aparecer nem nas previsões mais longínquas. Vamos ver se é agora que os modelos começam a meter os pés pelas mãos e isto fica mais imprevisível/interessante...parece que começa a aparecer um certo "caos" nos modelos com a possibilidade de formação de depressões no interior na península e cut-off's no Atlântico



Maio já é mês seco no litoral algarvio. Na serra não, devido a frentes de noroeste e a trovoadas.


----------



## Aurélio (26 Abr 2013 às 08:44)

frederico disse:


> Maio já é mês seco no litoral algarvio. Na serra não, devido a frentes de noroeste e a trovoadas.


l 

Frentes de noroeste não tenho memórias delas, e do que me lembro de Maio tem mais a ver com as trovoadas do periodo da tarde do que outra coisa, mas sim existe um contraste assinalável neste mês entre litoral e interior.
Quanto aos modelos chuva nêm vê-la, ou isto mexe até ao 15 Maio ou já não teremos mais nada (por aqui no litoral algarvio) até ao próximo periodo de chuvas, que é como quem diz finais de Setembro


----------



## ruka (26 Abr 2013 às 17:55)

gfs12z volta a colocar a bolsa de ar mais frio mais a oeste


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Abr 2013 às 21:01)

Só espero que desta vez ganhe o ECM:


----------



## trovoadas (26 Abr 2013 às 23:21)

Aurélio disse:


> l
> 
> Frentes de noroeste não tenho memórias delas, e do que me lembro de Maio tem mais a ver com as trovoadas do periodo da tarde do que outra coisa, mas sim existe um contraste assinalável neste mês entre litoral e interior.
> Quanto aos modelos chuva nêm vê-la, ou isto mexe até ao 15 Maio ou já não teremos mais nada (por aqui no litoral algarvio) até ao próximo periodo de chuvas, que é como quem diz finais de Setembro



Normalmente há sempre "mexidas" (período mais instável antes da entrada do Verão... O que tivemos anteriormente, mês de Março e inicio de Abril foi claramente Inverno e agora estamos num período mais estável da Primavera. 
Não me recordo de uma entrada do Verão ou "estio" para ser mais correcto logo nos inícios de Abril. Penso que o facto de Março ter sido chuvoso não é desculpa para tal. Acho que ainda faltam umas mexidas na atmosfera antes de podermos afirmar que vem aí o período seco. Bom pelo menos o interior Espanhol já vai ter as suas típicas chuvas desta época a partir deste fim de semana e ao que tudo indica pouco ou nada passará da fronteira para cá. Aguardemos então o desenrolar da "coisa" durante a próxima semana.


----------



## Sunrise (27 Abr 2013 às 15:47)

Quando volta a temperatura para a casa dos vintes?Está um vento "agressivo" e muito incomodativo.


----------



## Aurélio (27 Abr 2013 às 17:12)

Sunrise disse:


> Quando volta a temperatura para a casa dos vintes?Está um vento "agressivo" e muito incomodativo.



A temperatura encontra-se na casa dos 20º C mas presumindo que falas para a tua zona, deve voltar quando terminar a nortada, o que neste momento na tua zona não tenho data !


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Abr 2013 às 22:25)

Sunrise disse:


> Quando volta a temperatura para a casa dos vintes?Está um vento "agressivo" e muito incomodativo.



Está sim, muito _agressivo_ o vento.
Nesta altura do ano, depois de dias muito agradáveis, sabe mal receber as sobras do inverno.
A temperatura para a casa dos "vintes" não sei quando voltará, mas a crer no GFS entre 2ª e 3ª feira a chuva deverá regressar.
Não será muita aqui para o litoral norte, mas noutras zonas poderá render uns bons milímetros.

Run das 12h:


----------



## ELJICUATRO (28 Abr 2013 às 00:25)

Sunrise disse:


> Quando volta a temperatura para a casa dos vintes?Está um vento "agressivo" e muito incomodativo.



Boa noite Sunrise,

Muito sinceramente fico cada vez mais admirado com as suas perguntas.

Ninguém viu posts da sua parte (pelo menos no tópico - seguimento Litoral Norte) quando apareceram vários dias de sol e com temperaturas agradáveis.

Foram vários dias de verdadeira primavera na sua e na nossa zona.

Como qualquer membro deste fórum acho que foi alertado da queda significativa de temperaturas para este fim de semana devido à nortada e da respetiva bolha de ar muito frio em altitude que está a condicionar atualmente a PI.

Peço desculpa pelo OffTopic mas tinha mesmo que desabafar desta vez


----------



## David sf (28 Abr 2013 às 11:04)

Nas próximas horas, a presença de ar muito frio em altura e o aquecimento das camadas mais superficiais originado pela radiação solar, induzirá alguma precipitação convectiva. Tal situação deverá ocorrer nos próximos 3/4 dias, e como é habitual neste tipo de eventos, há grande incerteza e pouca consistência entre modelos na previsão desta precipitação.

Começando pelo dia de hoje e analisando só os modelos mesoscalares (nem vale muito a pena olhar para os principais, ECMWF, GFS, UKMO, GEM), está modelada alguma precipitação no Interior Norte e Centro, apesar das quantidades serem irrisórias. O aquecimento das camadas mais superficiais deverá impedir que a cota de neve baixe dos 1200/1400 m, uma vez que se prevê que a temperatura a 850 hpa seja superior a 0ºC.

O britânico *NAE* prevê uma acumulação resiudal no Interior Norte e Centro até à próxima meia-noite:






O *ALADIN* prevê algo mais, mas sempre em quantidades ínfimas, mas a estender-se também ao Litoral Centro:






Já o *WRF do MeteoGalicia*, está relativamente semelhante ao ALADIN:






Na madrugada de amanhã, o motivo de interesse estará na região de Portalegre. Os 3 mesoscalares colocam precipitação nessa região, numa altura em que a temperatura a 850 hpa rondaria os -1ºC e a uma hora em que não há grande aquecimento superficial. Mesmo considerando a desvantagem da convecção a esta hora ser fraca, não havendo grande aproveitamento dos -25ºC a 500 hpa, é relativamente provável a queda de neve no Alto da Serra de São Mamede e em Marvão, o que seria notável a um 29 de abril.

*NAE* (um pouco a norte do que devia):











*ALADIN *(animação para todo o dia de amanhã):






*WRF da MeteoGalicia*, que prevê uma cota de neve a rondar os 700 m:
















No resto do dia de amanhã, os acumulados já seriam significativos no Interior do país:

*NAE* (considerando o acumulado até às 00z de dia 30):






*WRF da MG *(considerando o acumulado apenas de dia 29):






Os dias de terça e quarta-feira deverão ainda ser marcados por alguma instabilidade, principalmente no interior, não sendo expectável a ocorrência de precipitação na maior parte dos locais do litoral. 
A partir de 5ª feira voltará o tempo estável, com uma ligeira subida de temperatura. O início de maio deverá ser marcado por dias soalheiros, algum vento e temperaturas normais para a época, sem grande calor.


----------



## Norther (29 Abr 2013 às 14:03)

Pelo que os modelos GFS e ECMWF prevêem penso que as previsões sazonais dos modelos mais credíveis são capaz de acertar, o AA vai estar fraco e não no seu habitual lugar, penso que a primavera poderá ser fresca e por vezes húmida, pelo menos na metade norte do país.

Duas previsões que não vale de nada por ser a muitas horas, mas previsões que neste momento estão a ser modeladas pelos principais modelos e que a mim já não me admirava nada que viesse acontecer, como a do GFS que abre de novo um corredor no Atlântico com depressões a chegar a Península Ibérica, veremos se teremos uma primavera fraquinha. 



 







[/URL]


----------



## meteo (29 Abr 2013 às 17:53)

Essa previsão de 15 de Maio, apenas numa run pode passar de algo fresquinho para dorsal mesmo em cima com forno apenas com o deslocamento da depressão um pouco para Oeste.


----------



## Norther (30 Abr 2013 às 08:57)

Pois tens razão, vamos ver, pelo menos ate este fim de semana as temperaturas devem subir e chegar a valores de temperatura normais para a época, e ate podem subir mais na próxima semana, vamos ver é quanto tempo duram.


----------



## Norther (2 Mai 2013 às 12:24)

Norther disse:


> Pois tens razão, vamos ver, pelo menos ate este fim de semana as temperaturas devem subir e chegar a valores de temperatura normais para a época, e ate podem subir mais na próxima semana, vamos ver é quanto tempo duram.



e parece que vai aquecer para semana que vem, dorsal em cima da Península Ibérica pelo que mostra o GFS


----------

